# How to get a smell out of a bag



## valby

I recently bought a vintage LV Alma and I have the feeling it will smell like Mothballs (from some comments others have made about the source of my bag) anyway has anyone been successful with removing this smell from a bag?


----------



## Bag Fetish

Irene  sparyed her bag with fabreeze(sp) and let it sit outside for the afternoon.  Seems to have worked for her.

good luck!


----------



## lulilu

Some have put fabric softener clothes in the bag, zip it up and wait a couple of days.  Outside in the open air is always good.  If it's really bad, I know people who put them on an ionic air cleaner.


----------



## pinkandgreen

Febreeze and fresh air will do the trick!


----------



## vegasbaby

I found this MB by accident.  So cool.  I love purses.  I bid and win most of them on ebay.
I did get a Vera Bradley in the mail today.  I had bought it for my neighbor who collects them.  The ebay seller said all items from her "clean, smoke free home."  Maybe her home is smoke free, but the bag has been hanging out in a club.
I don't want to wash it, for fear it will fade.  Any ideas?  Thanks.


----------



## Coachlover123

Ugh, the same thing happened to me except someone sent me a fake LV that smelled so bad/smoky...but that got resolved. I am not familiar with Vera Bradley but maybe they have washing directions on their site or on a tag in the bag....


----------



## thithi

Maybe put a opened box of baking soda in the bag to absorb the odor?  I've also heard charcoal but I'd be leery of getting it dirty.

Hey, want to be my neighbor too?  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## vegasbaby

thithi said:


> Maybe put a opened box of baking soda in the bag to absorb the odor? I've also heard charcoal but I'd be leery of getting it dirty.
> 
> Hey, want to be my neighbor too? Welcome to the forum!


 
 Sure thing!  Now, what kind of purse would you like, neighbor??


----------



## lorihmatthews

Try dryer sheets (Bounce or others). I used this method to get rid of mothball smell out of an LV Musette that I bought on eBay and it worked like a charm. It may take a few days, though. Use more than one sheet!


----------



## sailornep5

Ooh, I just had the exact same problem!  It was the leather Andrea Brueckner saddle purse that knocked me over with its cigarette smell (I blame myself since I never asked the seller).  I asked on another message board and they told me to try Febreze (on the cloth interior), fabric softener sheets, charcoal...I did all of that and nothing worked.  I've let it air out now for a few weeks and it has gotten quite a bit better.  If the purse isn't leather, you might have some luck with Febreze.  If it's leather like mine, you might just have to air it and hope for the best.


----------



## Irissy

Try "marinating" the bag with tons of dryer sheets in a pillow case or a dust bag and put it away for a week or so.  It usually works for me to remove ciggie smell or moth ball smell.


----------



## helenNZ

Irissy said:


> Try "marinating" the bag with tons of dryer sheets in a pillow case or a dust bag and put it away for a week or so. It usually works for me to remove ciggie smell or moth ball smell.


 

just love it!!! *MARINATING*!!!  

i hope you get the ciggie smell out of your bag!!! good luck!


----------



## chloehandbags

I find, if you just leave them out to air, for a couple of days (if you have pets, lie a piece of tissue paper loosely over it), the smell eventually fades away on its own.


----------



## thithi

Dryer sheets, that sounds like a good idea too... couldn't hurt to do everything all at one time!!  And whatever you do, DON'T spray the bag with perfume... UGH...


vegasbaby said:


> Sure thing!  Now, what kind of purse would you like, neighbor??


Thanks!  Just don't make me decide!


----------



## vicky

I spray Febreeze on a small towel, fold it and store it in the bag. That way, you avoid getting stains on the bag itself, and the towel absorbs the bad smell. Works really well. If the smell is bad, you might need to change the cloth/towel after a week or so, repeat every week until the smell is completely gone.

Good luck!


----------



## Compass Rose

I was going to suggest putting a box of baking soda in the bag, but I see that someone else thought of it.  I think that is a very good idea, but you may have to do that for a week or so.  Cig smoke is very hard to get out.  Good luck!  I think the dryer sheets would only "mask" the smell and not absorb it like the baking soda.....or a sock full of charcoal.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I once tried the baking soda idea on a bag my mom bought me from a thrift store.  The bag had a musty odor.  It takes a little time, but the baking soda will eventually absorb the smell.  The bag smelled fine after a little while.


----------



## NyckeiXXIV

Hmmm, you guys are good! 

I was gonna say baking soda or charcoal. (Be careful with the charcoal... I got a little charcoal happy one time and had briquettes rolling round in the bag!)

Peace,
Nyckei


----------



## misspiggy

Oh boy.  This is time consuming but it's worked for me : I place the bag where there's good air circulation in the day time and then at night, I place the bag into a clean box (or case or closet) where I've placed some chunky charcoal pieces (position where they won't come into contact with the bag).  

For the inside of the bag, I'll line it first and then place more charcoal inside.  Then do the same (alternate day and night) and repeat the whole day/night process for as long as necessary.

If the smell is really bad, I may even place some perfume sheets in the box/bag.  Good luck.


----------



## di0rwh0re33

i usually just let my bags (if i take them to a bar where it's really smokey) air outside it usually works i do that with my clothes too


----------



## ShimmaPuff

And if all else fails, you could always just start smoking.


----------



## lulilu

Letting it air outside it is a good idea.  And people have had good luck putting bags upside down on top of those ionizing air fresheners too.


----------



## Compass Rose

Shimmapuff........very funny!!!!!!!


----------



## Bethy

I bought a bag on EBay and it arrived today. The condition is fairly good for a used bag, but it smells like cigarette smoke.  
Any idea how to get rid of the smell?


----------



## chicky

First of all, what's the bag made from...?

If it's fabric, you can buy sprays that will help to lessen the smell.

If it's leather, the smell never really goes away, depending on how badly it's been 'smoke damaged'. 
If the previous owner was a smoker, and smoked with the bag in their possesion all the time, it's very likely that the bag has it ingrained. 
If the smoke was just from a recent boozy night out, it should fade in time, with plenty of fresh air, leather cream and tlc.


----------



## kate79

Try sticking some dryer sheets in it.


----------



## Bethy

Sorry, I should have said that. It's a Dooney. Mostly fabric, with leather handles. 
Where would I buy the sprays?

I'll try the dryer sheets! Thanks!


----------



## chicky

Something like Febreze (one of which has an antibacterial agent) should do the trick.

You should be able to find it in most grocery stores with all the air fresheners, candles etc. 

Febreze Fabric Refresher: Eliminates odors from fabrics


----------



## Bethy

Thanks!


----------



## BagLuver

Febreeze, dryer sheets, and air it out on a nice day!


----------



## boxermom

Dryer sheets and fresh air will help a lot. I've learned to ask if it comes from a smoke-free home if the auction doesn't say anything.


----------



## Violawas

Dryer sheets, fresh air and you can buy charcoal, and put the purse in a box with the charcoal around and in it (wrapped in paper).  I did this for a bag I bought on ebay and it worked.  Leave the purse shut in the box for 2 to 3 days with the charcoal.


----------



## shoppy

I've never tried dryer sheets before. Thanks! I don't smoke, but sometimes after a night out, I've noticed that I've brought some of the smoke smell home with me.


----------



## gloss_gal

Sitting the bag out on yout deck on a nice sunny day should help.  There is another thread on getting rid of smells.  Try searching the LV thread.

WOO HOO my 1000th post!


----------



## twinkle.tink

Baking soda inside the bag.


----------



## beljwl

I went out to lunch with my Mother for Mother's Day and just from being in her car my purse STINKS of cigarettes. I thought over time if I just aired it out that would help but it still stinks a week later. I tried baby wipes to clean it and it still stinks. 

Please Help


----------



## LVobsessed415

what about placing a few dryer sheets in your bag for a few days.


----------



## lenabean

I've heard to put it in a zip bag and then in your freezer, although I've never tried it myself.  Try searching for this in the forum.  
Also lovin' my bags sells something to remove bad smells from your purse.


----------



## Sez

If it's a leather bag the smell will eventually fade, but it'll take a while...in my experience stale smoke airs out of fabric much quicker. I tend to hang smoky things near an open window to air if it's not too cold out...not very hi-tech I know, but at least fresh air won't damage them! (But rain will, so not too close to the window!!!)

Good luck!


----------



## kalodie1

if it is fabric/canvas/microfiber..try Febreeze.


----------



## sailornep5

I purchased a purse online that arrived reeking of smoke.  I did oodles of searching for solutions and tried it all - Febreeze, fabric softener sheets, kitty litter in socks, baking soda, freezing....nothing got rid of the smell, although the Febreeze did make it better.  It took about three months, but the smell did fade completely away....so just be patient and it should go on its own.


----------



## chako012

i was goign to suggest kitty litter


----------



## *Rowan*

What worked for me is a box of charcoal filter (you can get this at any pet store).  Leave it open inside the purse (put the box safely inside a plastic bag in case it tips over), after a couple of days the smell is gone.


----------



## sanity

I just bought 2 bags from Ebay. One of them (beige canvas with leather trim) has a very strong pungent smell (both interior and exterior). I have been using fan to blow at it full speed for the last 3 days. The smell is reduced only very slightly. It caused my room to smell of it too and I need air freshener to clear the bad air. It makes me puke. 

On top of that, there is a light bluish oily patch at the back of the bag. 

The 2nd bag (suede) also has the smell (most likely affected by the 1st bag) but it is not as pungent as the 1st.

Pls advise how I can get rid of the smell and the oily patch.  

What should I do if the smell stays?


----------



## Sternchen

I would have returned the bag!!  

You could try dryer sheets or placing a box of baking soda in the bag and closing it.  Leave it set for a few days and see if that takes the smell out or helps any.

What does it smell like?  Smoke?  Pets?


----------



## sanity

It is not smoke or pet smell. It stinks of something rotten or chemical. I cant tell but it upsets my stomach. 

The dust bag also had that smell but I got rid of it by putting it out in the sun.


----------



## Sternchen

Who is the bag made by?  Could be that it's fake and the nasty pthalates that are seeping out of the materal are making you feel funny


----------



## sanity

It is Valentino. I dont think it is fake. It is just that the smell is stronger on certain part of the bag and the interior. 

I am thinking of putting it out in the sun but am afriad of damaging the leather. I was airing it outdoor (away from the sun) and using fan to blow at it at full speed  right now. 

I will try the baking soda tomorrow. Is that the one that is sold in supermarket for baking cakes or something like that? I am new to this.


----------



## Sternchen

Yep, if you're living in the US (not sure if this brand name is also outside of the US) you can get Arm & Hammer baking soda.  All baking soda is pretty much the same, but A&H is the most well-known brand and will probably be the easiest for you to spot!  Be sure not to actually get the powder on your bag though, that'll be a hell of a mess to clean up!


----------



## gillianna

Could it be mold?  The oilily patch could be some type of chemical.  Did you contact the seller about this?  If the smell is so bad it made your room stink-that is not good.  Also if it is a chemical it may be something one should not be breathing in as well as mold spores.  They can make you sick.  I would send the bags back.  The last thing you need is thinking the smell is away and carrying them and have people think you smell.


----------



## amanda

my dad (bless his heart, he's 60 years old) is a long-distance runner and, as a result, has more shoes than i do, and they all stink.  when he wants to get rid of the smell, there's these little plastic balls called "odor eaters" that he puts in them.  you should be able to get them at a sporting goods store. apparently the substance inside them absorbs the air particles that are creating the odor.  best of luck!


----------



## KoobaMe

Hi!

I'm currently having the same issue as you, though my problem is perfume.  There have been some great suggestions from the folks here  in my post, as well as on the Lovin' My Bags site. I'm currently going to put the bag in either a giant ziplock or kitchen trash bag with a bowl of baking soda and leave it outside (out of direct sun).

The key seems to be in the realization that it takes time to get the smell fully absorbed, so I'm going to leave it a full week and check on it.

I also had it suggested to me, and read on the internet, that the carbon-containing kitty litters are a very effective tool with strong odors. Again, the same principle; close it up and leave it alone and give the litter/carbon time to work. In some cases it takes a good 30 days!

Good luck with your bags should you choose to keep them. Let us know what method you choose to use and how it works. I'll be very interested to hear!


----------



## helenw

Sorry to imply this (I am brand new to this forum) but the same thing happened to me on eBay on an MJ Stam. After much research, I found out that there is a famous replica supplier, Tse, that imports amazing fakes with this smell. There are even replica forums that instruct counterfeit sellers on how to get rid of the smell.


----------



## thithi

I bought a purse that had a strong smoke smell to it, so I placed it in a big tupperware container(the kind for sweaters).  

On the bottom of the tupperware, I put a layer of newspaper, then a layer of charcoal(the kind for fish tank filters but I guess any kind would work), another layer of newspaper, then dryer sheets.  I put the bag on top of the dryer sheets, then another layer of dryer sheets on top of the bag, and then another newspaper on top.  I also placed a box of baking soda inside the container, then closed it and put it outside for a few days.  

The smell is completely gone and smells like dryer sheets now.  I read on here that girls recommended the newspaper, dryer sheets, charcoal and baking soda, so I figured I would do all at once.  Don't know which exactly got rid of it, but it worked!


----------



## sanity

Thanks ladies for all the great ideas. 

lamiastella - Unfortunately I dont stay in the States and Arm n Hammer Baking Soda may not be available. I will go to the shop to see what they have.

Do I need to put the lid over the container after putting the bag n bowl of baking soda inside?

gillianna - dont think the oily patch is mold. It is not obvious but can see the light bluish patch. I did wrote to the seller. He told me that the bag did not smell at all and that it could be due to in-transit. I smell the carton box (that the bags are packed in) n there is no smell. I told him that too. 

I like the bag and hope I can get rid of the smell. 

amanda - is that mold ball? The ones that we put in cupboard to get rid of the moldiness n smell?

KoobaMe - If the others dont work, I may try the cat litters. Is that the beddings for the hamsters?

thithi - Congrats! Glad that u got rid of the smell. Btw what is dryer sheet? Heard about it but dont really know what it is. Can I use tracing paper or tissue papers that are used for gift wrapping to substitute?

helenw - thanks for sharing. Personally I believe this bag is authentic. It is used, the design dated and I believe this seller sells only authentic bags.


----------



## iqaganda

I agree with thithi. Putting charcoals can reduce the smell of your handbag. My mom uses charcoal to get rid of those ugly smells inside our fridge too. LOL.


----------



## thithi

Dryer sheets are the fabric softener sheets that you can find in the clothing detergent aisle.  They have a strong smell to them and will help to "mask" the odor.


----------



## sanity

Thks thithi. I will go n take a look. Never see one before.

The smells are driving me crazy. Both bags stink. After airing the 2nd bag, I thought the smell was gone and placed it back in the dust bag. When I took it out tonight, the smell is still there and it causes the small towels that I used to striaghten the bag to stink too .  My hands stink also from touching the suede interior.

Never seen such pungent smelling bags before. It is definitely many times worse than smoke smell. 

gillianna - U are right. Much as I like both bags, maybe the best thing to do is to return them.  What should I do if I need to take that step? 

The smell is making me sick. Now I am using a fan to blow at them at full speed in another room.


----------



## cgsprings

sanity said:


> Thks thithi. I will go n take a look. Never see one before.
> 
> The smells are driving me crazy. Both bags stink. After airing the 2nd bag, I thought the smell was gone and placed it back in the dust bag. When I took it out tonight, the smell is still there and it causes the small towels that I used to striaghten the bag to stink too . My hands stink also from touching the suede interior.
> 
> Never seen such pungent smelling bags before. It is definitely many times worse than smoke smell.
> 
> gillianna - U are right. Much as I like both bags, maybe the best thing to do is to return them.  What should I do if I need to take that step?
> 
> The smell is making me sick. Now I am using a fan to blow at them at full speed in another room.


 
OMG!!! SEND THEM BACK!!! It's sounds like they are TOXIC!!!! Can you contact the seller and let them know that the bags are sickening and are being returned? How can they refuse to credit you?? That surely wasn't part of the description of the bags when you purchased them. Good Luck and I'm anxious to hear how it is resolved......


----------



## sanity

cgsprings said:


> OMG!!! SEND THEM BACK!!! It's sounds like they are TOXIC!!!! Can you contact the seller and let them know that the bags are sickening and are being returned? How can they refuse to credit you?? That surely wasn't part of the description of the bags when you purchased them. Good Luck and I'm anxious to hear how it is resolved......


 
I contacted him but he did not replied to my last 2 emails. I think he is travelling. What should I do if I do not hear from him?

This smell reminds me of clothes that are left in the water for many days.


----------



## claireZk

... Is it possible?

I brought a smooshy leather HH bag to a bar and now it reeks of smoke 
It's seriously gross-- it smells like I'm carrying a stale ashtray around with me.  Is there anything I can do to get the smell out or at least mask it?  Is it okay to use leather cleaner on such thin slouchy leather or would it be possible to have it professionally cleaned?  TIA


----------



## xIcyBluex

Take it and put some dryer sheets in it and wrap it up in a zip lock bag. or if a ziplock is too small, use a trash bag.  It usually works pretty well. If its extreme, put it in the trash bag with kitty litter. Make sure its not touching your bag though!


----------



## madamestuff

You need a bag candy from lovinmybags.com - these things are truly amazing. Pop one in the bottom of your handbag (whilst it's empty!) and store it in its dustbag or in a closet and the smell will be completely gone in about a day or two.


----------



## indiaink

Buy a box of baking soda.  Tear the top off.  Set your HH bag into a paper sack (grocery sack?).  Set the box of baking soda in the bag, seal the top of the grocery bag, and set it in the closet for a few days.  Be careful not to tip the baking soda box over (although if you did, no biggie, you could vacuum it out.)

Or do the bag candy - by the time you got it in the mail, though, you'd probably have the smell out with the baking soda trick.


----------



## claireZk

Wow these are great suggestions ladies!  Thank you 

I'll try dryer sheets first since that's the only thing I have on hand.  The leather really absorbed the smell so I have a feeling I'll end up trying ALL the suggestions.  This is my (2nd) blush havana btw...I was the one during the summer sale whose bag fell apart after 2 days and I've had nothing but problems with it.  I swear it's cursed or something :s


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Aww it's okay. The baking soda should work. Let us know how it comes out!


----------



## balihai88

This may not be strong enough, but you could always hang it up outside, in the sun, for a few hours. Fresh air works wonders!


----------



## claireZk

^ That's a good idea!  Just have to wait until there's no snow


----------



## posk51

That was going to be my suggestion too---I've done it and it works wonders!



balihai88 said:


> This may not be strong enough, but you could always hang it up outside, in the sun, for a few hours. Fresh air works wonders!


----------



## rachieface

So I had to send my Chloe Tracy over to Nordstrom to get her hardware fixed and I just got her back (3 months later, oy!) and she came back smelling HORRENDOUS. 

My gay boyfriend was the first one to point it out. He was dying to see Chloe again after her three months hiatus but was completely offended by the smell. He grabs her and says "Rach, this smells like Clams Casino."

Which I did not fully understand what he was saying until I stuck my schnoz a little closer and it was DISGUSTING. So fine, I brought Chloe home and asked my Mom what I should do with her. She suggested I put a box of opened baking soda inside and close the bag so the baking soda would dissolve the smell.

So I followed her suggestion and needless to say it DID NOT WORK. My beautiful Chloe STINKS and I don't know what to do! Nordstrom is too far away for me to bring her back there complaining that someone ate a seafood buffet inside but I want to be able to wear her!

ANY suggestions would be amazing!


----------



## jenniebutterfly

Have you tried to call Nordstrom and explain?


----------



## ami kio

How about putting the bag out in full sunlight for a day or two?  I've done this on bags that smell like smoke, and it's always worked to get rid of the smoke smell.  Not sure how well it works on other scents though.


----------



## Carmen82

Eww that is so gross. I'm so sorry you have to go through this. Perhaps you can try putting one of those Bounty dryer sheets inside her to see if it will soak up the smell? The letting it sit outside in fresh air is a good idea too, but you may want to keep her out of direct sunlight to avoid fading.


----------



## violinistgirl

Yeeeeeecgghhk!  If the quick fixes don't work, I would call Nordstrom's and ask them to do a FedEx or DHL pickup so they can de-stink your purse.   Good luck!


----------



## photomj

Go to www.lovinmybags.com. She sells Bag Candies that help "unstink" a purse! If those don't work, they also offer an "ozone" treatment that guarantees to get rid of any smell. The owner's name is Barbara, she's very nice and helpful!


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Very tricky! I'm wondering about lemon or orange peel (rind) - that's if you don't mind your bag smelling of lemon or orange!. As long as you put something in the bottom of the bag, like a bit of plastic or small dish so the oils from the peel don't get on your bag, that might do the trick. Or, I've heard that freshly ground coffee put in an old sock (put again I'd line bottom of bag!) is a good deodorizer - but your bag will probably smell of coffee! Better than seafood though! Good luck!


----------



## Luxe Diva

Try ZorbX spray - you can get it at Walmart, it works great


----------



## feifei87

I'd call Nordstrom first.  They have excellent customer service and perhaps can do something.  If not, then a dyer sheet might work.  It's worked before when i had a similar problem before.


----------



## temo

Once I removed an offensive odor from a handbag by putting a handful of fresh unground coffee beans in a tightly wrapped cone coffee filter, in each pocket.  Worked like a charm in about 3 days.  (I'm a coffee lover, & I found the smell of fresh coffee beans so inviting, that I sometimes will put a handful of them, in a filter in my purse just to enjoy the smell.)


----------



## dusty paws

the dryer sheet has helped me before - i'd try that route? but if it still stinks like a seafood buffet i'd call nordies.


----------



## shoeguru3

That is so horrible it is like the Seinfeld episode where everyone who got in the car aquired a bad smell that they couldn't shake. Hope it goes away.


----------



## punkin pie

Go to Walmart in the Pet Dept and they have these round gel-filled odor absorbers.  Put the bag is a plastic bag or pillow case with the gel absorber inside for a few days.  Works like a charm, but the bag will smell a bit "flowery" for a few days after.

Good luck!


----------



## rachieface

Oh my gosh guys, thanks for all the suggestions! I'm going to try them all in order and hopefully something will work. 

And then, in jest, I might call the Chloe boutique and ask them if anyone that works on their bags has a special affinity for seafood. Blech! 

Something should work though. Thanks ladies, you don't disappoint!


----------



## Jenny Cadine

rachieface said:


> Oh my gosh guys, thanks for all the suggestions! I'm going to try them all in order and hopefully something will work.
> 
> And then, in jest, I might call the Chloe boutique and ask them if anyone that works on their bags has a special affinity for seafood. Blech!
> 
> Something should work though. Thanks ladies, you don't disappoint!


 That is so weird. Did they put some kind of finish on the leather, I wonder. It's a shame because Chloe leather smells so good normally.


----------



## bellabird

Dryer sheet helped me before. But it was a mild smell of smoke from going to a night club.


----------



## rachieface

The leather smelled AWESOME until I sent her away. I am assuming they finished her with something but I don't really know what their reasoning would be because the problem wasn't with the leather but with the hardware? Who knows.


----------



## ladysalesrep195

I had Barb at lovingmybags do the ozone box treatment on a Chloe and it WORKED! As I recall it was $65 plus shipping.


----------



## MJDaisy

AGHH! I am sorry! I know your pain (mildly...) because I smelled a fishy bag in a store today. It grossed me out and I was only there for about 10 minutes, so I can't imagine how you feel!! I really have nothing to suggest, although I would not spray any perfumes on it because then it will just smell like a bad mix of fish and perfume and that might ruin your fave smell(I had a smoker roommate so I would spray my perfume to cover the smell and then it just ended up ruining my perfume for me)...good luck getting rid of the fishy odor though!!


----------



## MJDaisy

actually now that i think about it maybe u could put a car air freshener in your purse? might be stronger/better than a dryer sheet? just a thought!


----------



## rachieface

OK ladies: I tried the dryer sheets EVERY day since I posted this and have since got squat. Next up, I am trying the coffee beans. 

Someone else told me that vanilla extract gets the fish smell out of anything (a friend who worked as a cook told me this) anyone heard that as well?


----------



## missmary

ladysalesrep195 said:


> I had Barb at lovingmybags do the ozone box treatment on a Chloe and it WORKED! As I recall it was $65 plus shipping.



This sounds like it might be the best thing to do... You want to REMOVE the smell, not MASK it!  You should at least send Barb an email. They are very helpful.


----------



## missmary

Here's another thread regarding a fishy RM:
http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...ed-espresso-arrived-and-it-smells-251943.html

Wow! I didn't realize this was such a problem!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

try to put a *dry teabag* inside


----------



## EmilyK

As some of you might remember, I purchased a smelly Chanel (Cambon Tote in Olive/Python) several months ago.  

The owner didn't disclose that it smelled, or had cigarette holes in the lining(!!!).  It was the first time I'd been in a situation like that and didn't file a claim or anything (trust, me I've learned my lesson).  

So I was stuck with a smelly Chanel.  

I've tried everything.  It's sat in a plastic bag with baking soda inside.  It's been scrubbed down with Woolite.  It's sat out in fresh air for weeks.  And most recently, I sent it to be professionally cleaned.  

But I can still smell it.  A little, faint, annoying smell that gives me a bit of a headache.  

My last resort is - as I have seen mentioned - spraying it with Febreeze.  Will that cover the cigarette smell and leave me with a Febreeze-smelling bag?  Do I need a special spraying technique?  How many squirts? Ridiculous questions, but this is a ridiculous forum I suppose.    We're all crazy here (as far as handbags are concerned).  

Hell, maybe my very last resort will be spraying it with Chanel No. 5 or something.

And if nothing works, I suppose I'll have to try to sell it on eBay to a smoking Chanel-lover.    Don't worry - it will be fully disclosed.


----------



## Laurie8504

I'm so sorry this happened to you.  That's awful of someone to do.  When I first moved into my apt it had that faint smell, I had to leave my door open and buy lots of home scent stuff to clear it out.  And buy a rug to cover up the cigarette burns on the carpet.   So I feel your pain.  best of luck!


----------



## Souzie

Have you tried Bounce sheets?  I heard that you can put them in shoes to get rid of odour, so maybe that might work on your bag.
GL


----------



## bisousx

Can you try to send it to a bag salon to have it cleaned out?


----------



## Pursepushin

I've had excellent results with www.lovinmybags.com *Odor Out Bag Candies*
I used them in a suede Fendi bag and they did the trick. They are very strong and will remove the smell of smoke. The bag will smell like the candies for a day and then that too dissipates, and thereafter your bag will smell no more. Try it; better than Fabreze.


----------



## EmilyK

Pursepushin said:


> I've had excellent results with www.lovinmybags.com *Odor Out Bag Candies*
> I used them in a suede Fendi bag and they did the trick. They are very strong and will remove the smell of smoke. The bag will smell like the candies for a day and then that too dissipates, and thereafter your bag will smell no more. Try it; better than Fabreze.


 
I used those as well.    No luck.  

And it did go to a bag spa - that's what I meant by professionally cleaned.


----------



## Pursepushin

You may be very sensitive to the smell of smoke, more so than other people. I'd try to sell it and explain the issue and the actions you've taken to remedy it. Someone will still want it at a discounted rate. So sorry that happened to you. I hate sellers who don't disclose.




EmilyK said:


> I used those as well.  No luck.
> 
> And it did go to a bag spa - that's what I meant by professionally cleaned.


----------



## EmilyK

Yeah.  It's just such a bummer because I love the olive/python color combination and I've never seen another one for sale especially the tote style.  ::sigh::


----------



## jmcadon

Why do people store moth balls in their bags? I just got a great used Prada, but it smells like moth balls. ICK! I hope this smell goes away in a few days...


----------



## hokka

jmcadon said:


> Why do people store moth balls in their bags? I just got a great used Prada, but it smells like moth balls. ICK! I hope this smell goes away in a few days...



people store moth balls in their bags?  what for?

i hope the smell goes away, too


----------



## Compass Rose

yikes!  Whatever for???    Well, how about wrapping some coffee in a white sock and let that sit in the bag for a while.....or maybe a dryer sheet.....


----------



## grayxie

I found this online:
http://www.thriftyfun.com/tf001264.tip.html


----------



## ItalianFashion

I received an LV with a  mothball smell.  Bury it in clay kittylitter for a week in an enclosed tub.  It will get rid of the smell.


----------



## balihai88

I'm so sorry, that is terrible. The smell may come from the previous owner's closet, not necessarily from moth balls being stored inside the bag. Either way, I can imagine how much it reeks. Have you tried airing it outside in the sun?


----------



## knasarae

I am not sure exactly but if you bought the bags from an Asian country I've heard that a lot of them keep moth balls in the bags due to their humid climate.  Dryer sheets (preferably the ones with Febreeze) work well to get rid of the smell also.


----------



## ItalianFashion

^^^ Yep I bought mine from Hong Kong


----------



## kerilynn3

Yuck!
Mine never get put away long enough for this to be a problem!
Lavendar is a natural way to avoid this and it smells lovely!


----------



## ~bastet

My mom puts mothballs in *everything!*  I've used dryer sheets to get mothball smell out of a clutch.  I tried putting a sweater in the freezer to get rid of the smell, I don't recommend that, your clothes will just smell like a mix of mothballs and your freezer!


----------



## gypsybiker59

I'm interested in a Kooba Lola bag in violet that comes from a smoking home... I am allergic to cigarette smoke and I'm probably crazy for even considering this bag, but she's asking a very good price and will convert it to a BIN so I get the live.com discount.  Can the smell of smoke be removed from a bag, if so, how?  Thanks ladies


----------



## tomato4

i believe lovinmybags sells something thats suppose to take out smells from bags. 

http://lovinmybags.com/shop3.html#Anchor-Od-28914


----------



## forenfinal

Put charcoal (that you can get from a pet store for aquariums) in a paper sack and zip(close) the bag up...forget about it for a week and when you go back to it - the smells should be gone


----------



## gypsybiker59

*tomato4 and forenfinal*, thank you so much!


----------



## ritzycatty

^^ I also did a similar thing w/ dryer sheets and a very liberal airing  out.


----------



## bABy Steffy

Personally, I wouldn't touch it with a 10 foot pole!


----------



## straw227

Just let it air out??? Whenever I go out drinking my bags reek of smoke! I just put it on the middle of the floor and the smell goes away~


----------



## airedale3

I just got a bag that reeks of perfume! How do you get rid of that? I have asthma and cannot be around anything with any kind of smell. I am trying to air it out, but it still smells!


----------



## bagpunk

I have these new and vintage bags made of what look like leather we often found in boots like Doc Martens. I do not know what you call them, but they are thick, and you can see the 'unprocessed' part on the underside.

They often smell funny, the best description I can use here is "dusty".

Anyone know what I am talking about and know how to solve this? I have used anti-odor for shoes but I don't think it is working....

Help! and thanks!


----------



## Compass Rose

What you are referring to just might be a mildewy smell.  How about some type of cloth sack with baking soda in it and just let it sit in the open air with the baking soda for a while......


----------



## bagpunk

baking soda! i thought i heard something about it but was not sure. well, i am not sure if it is mildew or dust or fungus. but it has the peculiar smell which reminds me of old attics or abandoned cellars....


----------



## Compass Rose

worth a try............


----------



## Samia

Try the candles from lovingmybags:
http://www.lovinmybags.com/shop3.html#Anchor-Od-28914


----------



## moi et mes sacs

I always hang bags in the bathroom, something about the steam and rose scented bath oil neutralises odours.


----------



## mzedith

my bag was left near a big time smoker and it was like a sponge, soaked up the smell.  i have such a sensative nose that i can't take it.

the whole bag smells like smoke, how do i get the smell out?  it smells inside and out. i sprayed with my Borba Atomizer, and its still smells really bad.

i think most would not be able to tell, but i can.  im so alergic to everything... and cig. smoke is probably the worst.

please chime if you have any suggestions?


----------



## momofgirls

Put some bounce fabric sheet in your bag.


----------



## bumbleBEA

momofgirls said:


> Put some bounce fabric sheet in your bag.


 
 This is what I was thinking!  It will hopefully absorb the smell.  Good luck!


----------



## guesswholala

*I know it's not the best smell in the world but, if you take a glass and fill it with white vinegar and put the bag and the glass of vinegar in an enclosed space, it will suck all the smoke out of the bag.  Weird but, it works.....I used to do that in cars that smelled like smoke.*


----------



## Coach10619

What kind of material is your bag?  If it's fabric, you could spray it with febreeze and set it outside for awhile.  If it's leather, just try setting it outside ( no febreeze ).


----------



## dragonette

i heard that charcoal or tea leaves work too, if put together in a large enclosed bag.


----------



## smith822

guesswholala said:


> *I know it's not the best smell in the world but, if you take a glass and fill it with white vinegar and put the bag and the glass of vinegar in an enclosed space, it will suck all the smoke out of the bag. Weird but, it works.....I used to do that in cars that smelled like smoke.*


 

Works like a charm - put the glass of vinegar and your bag in a large plastic tote, at least overnight. An open box of baking soda or kitty litter in the plastic tote with your bag will also work, but vinegar's the best!


----------



## oopsididitagain

I read that ground coffee in an enclosed bag will soak up the smoke.  I hate to waste coffee so I almost didn't post this.


----------



## doreenjoy

Another advocate of the Bounce unscented fabric softener here. Put some sheets in the bag, then put the bag in a paper bag and close it up with still more Bounce sheets around it. Leave it for a week and see what happens. 

Sorry this happened. I, too, hate when smells get in my bags.


----------



## kathyrose

Vinegar, coffee, newspaper.....these all work.


----------



## coronita

If the weather is nice (not rainy), I would just set it outside for a few hours. I used to do this with my coats and it would work like a charm.


----------



## NicolesCloset

I agree with everyone, it is great advice.  Especially the fabric softeners in the bag.


----------



## legsieloveslamb

This is something that happens so easily.......... I would do any of the remedies the others spoke about and also keep reference for myself too!! Another fine (I didn't know that) use for vinegar. Cool!


----------



## Loquita

All of the home remedies listed here sound good...I also know that Lovin My Bags sells a product (I think it's called a bag candy?) specifically for this purpose.  GL!


----------



## ami kio

coronita said:


> If the weather is nice (not rainy), I would just set it outside for a few hours. I used to do this with my coats and it would work like a charm.



Setting the item in direct sunlight all afternoon has always worked for me.


----------



## frick&frack

I have had great success with white vinegar & setting things out in the sun.

sooo sorry!!!  I am sensitive to cigarette smoke too.


----------



## susanpom

BAking soda (in a box) or a bag of kitty litter 
Both of these idea's per the folks at the LV boutique


----------



## mzedith

WOW Thanks ladies, great imput,

this is my teal Lindsay, not only is she huge, but special.

i will print this thread out so i can try these suggestions out.  im going to work with the vingar first.


----------



## Bay

I put some febreeze on mine and put it outside to air it out. Works great for me.


----------



## kimalee

stuff it with tissues for a few days...this is what I do and it always works.


----------



## BigPurseSue

I hang it on a tree and let it blow in the breeze for a day or two. Just make sure it's not going to rain or be a really dewy night. 

I've also heard that a box full of charcoal will soak up the smokey smell though I've never tried it.


----------



## silverstar16

I'm very sensitive to cigarette smoke too, so I totally understand.  Fabric softener, vinegar, and baking soda are all great.

Newspaper works great too (as long as your bag isn't white).  Put some loosely crumpled sheets inside the bag to get the smell out of the inside.  Wrap the bag loosely in newspaper to get the smell of the outside.  Change the paper after 24 hours.  That is usually enough to get rid of most of the smoke smell.  

Orange peels are great at getting rid of odors but you have to be careful so that you don't get your bag sticky.  Peel an orange into two halves.  I have a plastic orange peeler that I got for free at a Pampered Chef party about fifteen years ago that is perfect for this.  I would not recommend doing the orange method if you only have scraps of orange peel.  Open the bag nice and wide and place the orange peel inside the bag.  Let sit overnight and then discard the orange peel.  You can put the orange peel on a plastic bag, or even put it partially inside a plastic bag so that it isn't touching the bag lining.  The orange peel method also works on neutralizing odors indoors.  Put an orange peel on the floor in the middle of the stinky room overnight and it will absorb a lot of the smell.

I would use one (or more) of the odor absorbing methods first (newspaper, vinegar, baking soda, orange peel) before using the fabric softener.  Just be careful because the oils in fabric softener may leave residue on the fabric lining or the leather, depending on what kind of bag you have.

Good luck!


----------



## mooks

Baking soda is one of the best because it literally absorbs the smell, this is also great for keeping fridge smells at bay


----------



## Compass Rose

I agree with the baking soda, even though all these ideas are great!  If you open a box and put it inside your bag and leave it alone for a day or two, you'll be pleasantly relieved.


----------



## Elsie87

I hate sigarette smoke too!

When my bags (leather or fabric) smell I always let them air for a few days. I choose the most airy place in the house and hang the bag on a coathanger. Usually the smell disappears after a few days. Except for the one time that my Balenciaga First soaked up so many fumes that I had to air it for two darn weeks! 

Don't worry, your bag will be alright again!


----------



## loupole

I would try baking soda first -- they have those round disks that you can put in a purse.

If that doesn't work, I've had great results with the coffee packs you get in hotel rooms.  I once rented a car that reeked of smoke, and I filled the car windshields with those coffee packs and left it in the sun.  The car smelled great after a day of being caffeinated.

Be careful with Febreeze and other sparys in the first instance -- you definitely need something that will absorb the odors, rather than mask them.  Otherwise, you could end of doubly sniffly from the combination.  (Been there, done that!)


----------



## Compass Rose

Febreeze or dryer sheets can leave an oily mark sometimes....so I wouldn't use any of those.


----------



## isabellam

There's a gadget called an ozone generator.  They are used to kill mold, remove odors, and clean the air.  If I had a stinky bag, I'd put it in a bathroom with our ozone generator, crank it up and leave it there for a day or two.  I believe that would do the trick. 

If you don't have an ozone generator, I'd go with the putting it outside for awhile suggestions.


----------



## joanhs

hi, i recently purchased the Giorgio Brato Large Multi Pocket bag from Shopbop, in desert light (color). I love the shape of my bag, but it has a very strong odour. do your Giorgio Brato bags have a strong smell? i am not sure if it is meant to be like that. http://blogs.wishpot.com/deals/2009/07/12/giorgio-brato-large-multi-pocket-bag/

i live in singapore, and i ordered the bag from the US. Giorgio Brato is not available in singapore as far as i know, so i cannot go compare it with other bags from brato. please let me know if it is natural. i am worried and wondering if i should return it. 

the leather also feels very paper-y. it is thin but not exactly soft, and makes a noise when you press against it, the same sound that paper makes. the quality isn't what i expected. the leather on the brato is very different from my kooba and marc by marc jacobs bags. 

hope to hear your feedback. 
thank you.


----------



## berryblondeboys

I just got a new bag in leather with embroidery that I LOVE, but it stinks like cigarettes (ebay purchase). HOW do I get rid of it? I can't wash this bag as it's embroidered (the one in my avatar). Bleck!!!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

You need to hang it up and air it for ages. I do it in the bathroom and eventually it should smell of your favourite bath oil. I think some people also put a dryer sheet inside for a while. 
Love your signature BTW, got me thinking...


----------



## chloehandbags

It's very pretty! 

Shame about the smoke smell. 

I have found that just leaving bags (including appliquéd and fabric bags) out (in a smoke-free house, of course!), open and loosely covered with tissue (to catch any dust/fur etc.) for a week or two, has got rid of any odour that they've picked up after an evening in a smoky house.

But, thankfully, I've never yet had a bag that's been truly impregnated from years and years of exposure to smoke, so I don't know if it would work for that? 

Might be worth a try, though, before employing something more complicated/heavy duty?

There are quite a few threads on this subject, including a recent one in the Chloe subforum, so there have been plenty of good suggestions like placing baking soda, or dryer sheets inside the bag and using Febreeze etc..

You could do a forum-wide search or, as I say, check-out the one in the Chloe subforum, which has a link to another one in the eBay subforum.


----------



## janice

Try to keep it open with some baking soda in a bowl or cup inside. This happened to me a few years ago. The bag was a gift from a smoker. Ack! I tried everything. Eventually, I tried baking soda. It worked a little but I am so sensitive to scents that the scent of baking soda got on my nerves. I don't know how saturated your lovely bag it but it is worth a try. Good Luck!


----------



## Compass Rose

Is that an Isabelle Fiore bag?  It's really pretty.  How about putting some charcoal brickettes in a sock and let the charcoal take out some of the smell.  Either that or baking soda in an open box in a very safe area.  I hate cigarette smoke smell.  Good luck!


----------



## berryblondeboys

Compass Rose said:


> Is that an Isabelle Fiore bag?  It's really pretty.



It is an Isabella Fiore Hariet tote. I LOVE it. I had picked up a penelope tote in black in that same embroidery pattern, but the handle length was all wrong for me. SO, that one is going back.

I have a picture of them both sbs:


----------



## Loveshandbags88

On Friday, I went to Goodwill and while I was there, I found this cute Nine West handbag. When I went to use it , I noticed that it had a weird smell, like cigerette smoke. I've hung it out outside, febrezzed it, but the smell is still there. What do I do? Will the smell go away eventally? Thanks for any great advice.


----------



## fashion_mom1

There are a lot of posts on this if you do a search. However the typical answer is a box of baking soda, or dryer sheets. Welcome to TPF.


----------



## doreenjoy

I use unscented Bounce fabric softener sheets. Put a bunch inside the purse, put a bunch in a paper bag, then put the purse in the paper bag and fold over the top. Leave it there for a month. 

:welcome2:


----------



## ami kio

Just an FYI for you ladies, but putting the bag out in the sun to get rid of the smoke smell is apparently a gamble.  I got a Tod's leather bag on ebay that persistently smelled like smoke, so I tried putting it in the sun for a couple of days.  Bad idea!  The sun actually bleached my bag!!     I've done this before with other bags and never had a problem.  I got the bag for a good price, but I'm still kicking myself over this.  

So, yeah, be careful.


----------



## Designer_Love

i have a few Vera Bradley bags and i wash mine all the time and they come out looking just fine, no fade. I just wash them in cold water, in gentle cycle with tide...and either lay them out to dry on a rack or throw them in the dryer with a dryer sheet, had both mine for several years now and they still look great. I recommend washing it but if not try the dryer sheet thing.


----------



## thithi

i would never leave a bag outside in the sun... 

but activated charcoal, baking soda, and dryer sheets sound like a good idea... even better if all at once!


----------



## indiaink

My experience has been that once the bag has been exposed to cigarette smoke for a sustained period of time, you won't get the smell out on your own.  A professional leather cleaner or other cleaner (if the bag is material that can't be washed) would have to be called upon.

Yep, never put a leather bag out in the sun ... it bleaches it.


----------



## love my dogs

Help me plseae. I have bought 8 vintage handbags from 50s and 60s and 6 of them smell horrid. Vinegar and water is NOT doing it, neither is freezing the bag for a few minutes. the mold smell is very prominent if you go close to he bag which means, I cant use them until this is gone. What can I honestly do as a HOME remedy to remove this as I live in germany and products that are available stateside are not available here. Any home remedies or are these bags doomed for the trash. They are LOOK excellent and in top condition except for the stinge. Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

Yikes, there are some threads here in the Handbags & Purses forum if you search on "mold".

There are also some great threads in the LV forum: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-faqs/fixing-all-kinds-bag-pong-mothballs-smoke-mustiness-389615.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-faqs/removing-smells-from-your-lv-faqs-98820.html



Hope you finds some help for it.


----------



## love my dogs

Elliespurse said:


> Yikes, there are some threads here in the Handbags & Purses forum if you search on "mold".
> 
> There are also some great threads in the LV forum: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...ag-pong-mothballs-smoke-mustiness-389615.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-faqs/removing-smells-from-your-lv-faqs-98820.html
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you finds some help for it.




It is not a LV bag, it is old English and US handbags from the 50s and 60s


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Don't throw them out. The smell might go away on its own after airing out for a few weeks.  Try sealing them in a plastic bag with an open box baking soda for a week or so.

Also freezing overnight might work instead of just for a few minutes.


----------



## dyyong

good thread, I love Vintage Gucci, but sometimes the bag come with this horrible smell and I end up resale it, now I know what to do


----------



## love my dogs

BEBEPURSE said:


> Don't throw them out. The smell might go away on its own after airing out for a few weeks.  Try sealing them in a plastic bag with an open box baking soda for a week or so.
> 
> Also freezing overnight might work instead of just for a few minutes.




Will freezing hurt the leather tho for so long?


----------



## love my dogs

dyyong said:


> good thread, I love Vintage Gucci, but sometimes the bag come with this horrible smell and I end up resale it, now I know what to do




Well I got some top brand bags from back in the day cuz I am building a semi vintage wardrobe in addition to my new stuff. I just wnated to have the bags to match. Some are in perfect like new condition and some are just smelly. I will try anythign really. Check my other topic no clothes as well, having a hard time with the smells. They do not smell nasty just old


----------



## mzbag

Professional dry cleaners maybe they can help.

My dry cleaners has a service that cleans handbags and boots leathers, suedes, shearlings and cloth.


----------



## goldbundles

clean them w/ leather soap and lotion, then, air them for quite sometime.   
i once had a Dior handbag w/c really got moldy, i had it washed and dried right away. all w/ patience.  happily, all went well.


----------



## r15324

Baking soda? Carpet deodoriser? Silica Gels? Airing it out? Leaving it in the sun?


----------



## zippy14u

love my dogs said:


> Help me plseae. I have bought 8 vintage handbags from 50s and 60s and 6 of them smell horrid. Vinegar and water is NOT doing it, neither is freezing the bag for a few minutes. the mold smell is very prominent if you go close to he bag which means, I cant use them until this is gone. What can I honestly do as a HOME remedy to remove this as I live in germany and products that are available stateside are not available here. Any home remedies or are these bags doomed for the trash. They are LOOK excellent and in top condition except for the stinge. Thanks



Which bags do you have(if not LV). ?


----------



## tiggycat

I only buy pre-owned bags in a resale shop so I can inspect and smell them.  I don't know if you have a product in Germany called 'Febreeze', or anything intended for pet smells.  I'd be worried of it staining but if you are going to throw them away anyway if you can't get the smell out, they might be worth trying.


----------



## nazaluke

LovinMyBags has bag "candies", like deodorizers you can put in a bag, but they have a very strong, cloying smell that's almost worse than mildew IMO.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

I had a vintage LV Speedy that smelled really bad so I'm not sure you can use the same things. It had a mildewy/moldy/strong powdery smell all mixed together. My younger son used to love sticking his head inside the bag and say Pee-yew again and again
I tried:
coffee grounds
sachets
perfumed cardboard liner (sprayed every day and kept it inside forever)
perfume sprayed tissue paper tucked inside every night
Damp Rid (huge mistake--- it absorbed soo much moisture it got gooey and left wet shmutz all over the bottom which then had to dry out.....
constant airing out
Finally after a year, I used scented baby wipes and SCRUBBED the entire inside. I used a whole container and kept scrubbing and throwing out the wipes....By that point I didn't care if I ruined the bag- I just wanted the smell out. I also had it listed for sale too...
It figures the wipes worked! They even got most of the gigantic ink stain out. (Oh that was another problem)


----------



## rainrowan

love my dogs said:


> Will freezing hurt the leather tho for so long?




You need to have a leather professional sanitize and clean the bag first. 

Once that is done and odor still remains, you would have to wrap your bag VERY CAREFULLY in some paper wrappings and put it in a plastic bag in the freezer.  

Freezing won't hurt the bag as long as the leather is not touching any part of the freezer. Do not remove the bag from the wrappings until it comes back to room temperature!! I have no idea what may happen if you take it out all of a sudden, it might crack most likely.

I did the freezing method to my vintage Chanel and the horrid odor went away overnight. Before that, you could smell the stink, even after cleaning, from across the room. It was nauseating and I was so embarrassed to carry it. I'm glad it worked for me. _

Everyone's mileage may vary so I would say, do this with some caution and there is no guarantee it will work..._start off with an hour, turn bag, check, return to freezer until you do not smell odor except for the leather smell itself.


----------



## lunette

Mold is a fungus.  It needs to die to stop the smell.  It dies by freezing or hot, dry air, as well as different chemicals.  

I think what rainrowan's saying is that the bag needs to slowly adjust temperature, not abruptly.  Frozen anything is more likely to crack. 

I've used my blowdryer on some of these kind of things.  Also washing, vacuuming out the water with a wet vac, then blow drying then put in the sun and air.  Let us know how it comes out~


----------



## nillacobain

goldbundles said:


> clean them w/ leather soap and lotion, then, air them for quite sometime.
> *i once had a Dior handbag w/c really got moldy, i had it washed and dried right away*. all w/ patience. happily, all went well.


 
I did the same with my Celine clutch. It had mold - especially on the leather lining - so I washed it with soap and let it dry outside. Also, when I don't use it, I leave inside a small clothes deodorant thing (smells like rose). Anyway, you can't *completely* remove the smell, especially if the bag has been in a bad storage solution for a long time but you can made it wereable. I have a exotic clutch that smells funny but I can't wash it due to the leather nature. I just use some kind of pine clothes deodorant and use it. I've never received any complain about its smell when I wear it though.


ETA: you might want to check your bags outside, in daylight, to see if there's mold in some hidden places you can't normally see. Also, I find that sometimes it's the lining that smells funny - especially the suedette one. I would try, before threw the bag away, to remove the lining.


----------



## c0uture

Hi guys! Anyone know how to get a smoke scent out of a Longchamp bag? I heard Febreze works, I was wondering if anyone ever tried it or had any other suggestions? Thank You!


----------



## kimalee

Try stuffing it with dryer sheets (unscented) or tissues...that usually works for me!


----------



## linhhhuynh

kimalee said:


> Try stuffing it with dryer sheets (unscented) or tissues...that usually works for me!




i've tried that too, it totally works!


----------



## c0uture

Thanks, I'll try that tonight


----------



## Jeannam2008

I ordered a faux leather bag from forever21.com last week a long with some other items in their spend $50 get free shipping deal. It arrived today and the bag smelled horrible, I mean the smell was like rotten fish, that's the only way I know how to describe it. I was wondering if there was a way to get rid of the smell so I don't have to return it, b/c I have to pay for shipping. I've actually got it back in it's original packaging taped up and I can still smell it through that.

http://www.forever21.com/product.as...ags&product_id=1000002143&Page=all&pgcount=25


----------



## joyoflife

Bummer. The only purse odor that I've had to deal with was a musty LV. It's possible that the odor you're experiencing is definitely from the synthetic materials and might disperse with time. I guess that you'd want to keep it out of the packaging, though, so that it can air out rather than marinate. 

Or, maybe just return it. If you have even a hint of fear that others will smell a foul odor emanating from your bag, then you probably wont use it at all, anyway.


----------



## Catdance

You could maybe try Febreeze - and definitely keep it out of the packaging, you'll just be keeping the smell contained within.  Hope this helps you.


----------



## Compass Rose

Maybe a white cotton sock with baking soda in it.  If it is a vinyl purse, you may have a very tough problem there, as some vinyl simple smells like plastic or glue anyway.  Good luck.


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Hang it outside in the shade and let it air out for a day


----------



## baglady925

cute bag! turn it inside out spray with Febreeze and try leaving outside if u can.


----------



## WithFrises

I used something called Fresh Wave that I got at the container store to get rid of a suitcase that smelled dank from a trip to the Dominican. It worked like a charm. 


The only thing I'm thinking is that pleather often has a chemical smell that's actually coming from the material. It that's the problem you won't be able to get rid of it. If you're not sure about this smell, walk past the shoe department at Wal-Mart and you'll see what I'm talking about.


----------



## coachgirl65

valby said:


> I recently bought a vintage LV Alma and I have the feeling it will smell like Mothballs (from some comments others have made about the source of my bag) anyway has anyone been successful with removing this smell from a bag?


I used bath and body works lavendar room and furn spray on a rag and put it in a plastic bag and sat it in the purse.  There is an odor neuturalizer in it and it takes it away.  I like the lavendar because it smells the best.


----------



## PaperTongues

I would let it air out for a few days and then put a fabric softener sheet in it, always worked for me


----------



## Jeannam2008

I'm just going to return it. I usually only buy Coach, Dooney & Bourke, or Kate Spade...high end bags. I liked this bag and it was a great price but the smell just makes me appreciate my designer bags that much more


----------



## WithFrises

Good idea. I think trying to get rid of the smell would be way more annoying than a return.


----------



## Pursepushin

Absolutely guaranteed to get rid of bad odors: http://www.lovinmybags.com/shop3.html
the ODOR OUT BAG CANDIES. I've used them and they work. At first the smell of the candy takes over the bad smell, but then the candy smell dissipates and neutralizes all smells and the bag is "cured." Used them myself. I have no affiliation with the company.


----------



## Hachi

valby said:


> I recently bought a vintage LV Alma and I have the feeling it will smell like Mothballs (from some comments others have made about the source of my bag) anyway has anyone been successful with removing this smell from a bag?


Hi!! I also have inherited a gr8 bag with mothball stench. Put some fabric softner stripes inside & have it hanging outside. It's been out for a wk or more, but the scent is almost gome!! Thanx for all the gr8 tips!!


----------



## paris chic

can use bay fresh clothes fresher or those sprays used for linens? fabreeze is not available in our country...thanks for the help!


----------



## regos11

I am a new Vera Bradley fan but what I thought was an isolated issue turned out to be a disaster. Everything I bought from them in stores and now through the mail stinks!!! It has a weird chemical smell that will not go away. I had 5 items for 4 months now and they still stinks just as bad. I will have to throw it away because i am concerned it is toxic. 
One website said it is the material they use in China and it is toxic.

Has anybody had the same experience?

I bought mostly the black colored items.

Thanks


----------



## rainrowan

regos11 said:


> I bought mostly the black colored items.
> 
> Thanks



Do you mean you have the Vera Bradley black fabric items? If it's fabric, I do not see why you cannot just immerse the bag in cool water and some light detergent like Woolite and then rinse it until there is no smell. Do not wring the fabric. Shape it, and hang to air dry and your bag should be good.

I have washed my Vera Bradley fabric bags in the washer in cool water on the gentle cycle. Just don't wash them if there are any other trims on them like leather.


----------



## hockeygirl

Sorry to revive such an old thread but I'm having to get rid of musty smells from a vintage LV.  My question is regarding the charcoal trick.  Can I ask what kind of charcoal everyone used and where to buy it from?  When I think of charcoal, I think of the black "Kingsford" briquettes.  Is that what I should use?  I'm thinking no....


----------



## Babs1

I had a Chanel bag that had a strong moth ball odor. I kept on stuffing it with paper towels and let it sit out. When the paper towels became saturated with the smell, I would change them. This really worked.


----------



## Chewing_Pearls

I bought this bag deodorizer (it's a box and inside there are small packets) and I just placed a small packet inside my vintage Chanel and slowly it's working. It's not an instant remedy but I'm satisfied with the result. I believe that the main active ingredient is charcoal.


----------



## Cindi

Active charcoal is usually found in the laundry section or wherever you find mothballs. It looks like a bag of gravel. You are correct, the briquettes are not quite the same. 

Sorry, I am not laughing at you. That is totally something I would do. 






hockeygirl said:


> Sorry to revive such an old thread but I'm having to get rid of musty smells from a vintage LV. My question is regarding the charcoal trick. Can I ask what kind of charcoal everyone used and where to buy it from? When I think of charcoal, I think of the black "Kingsford" briquettes. Is that what I should use? I'm thinking no....


----------



## TPFNewbie

I learned this from another TPF member. I placed a 20 year old Chanel flap bag that had a musty odor inside a clean garbage bag with an open box of baking soda. I placed an open box of baking soda inside the purse as well. Just make sure that the baking soda inside the purse won't spill by placing the purse on a level surface. I also surrounded the box with tissue just in case. I let it sit for two days. After two days, I let it sit out in open air for about 5-6 hours. Now the purse has that nice leather smell back. Hope this helps!


----------



## TPFNewbie

I will try the dryer sheets inside the purse when I'm storing it. I didn't really think of that


----------



## Sophie-Rose

TPFNewbie said:


> I learned this from another TPF member. I placed a 20 year old Chanel flap bag that had a musty odor inside a clean garbage bag with an open box of baking soda. I placed an open box of baking soda inside the purse as well. Just make sure that the baking soda inside the purse won't spill by placing the purse on a level surface. I also surrounded the box with tissue just in case. I let it sit for two days. After two days, I let it sit out in open air for about 5-6 hours. Now the purse has that nice leather smell back. Hope this helps!



I was just going to say baking soda! Great tip! I love baking soda (ps it's a great face scrub if you have any left hahaha)


----------



## RagingDiva

I heard febreeze works,I leave little envelopes of lavender flowers in my bag just to give me a pleasing lavender scent


----------



## TPFNewbie

Sophie-Rose said:


> I was just going to say baking soda! Great tip! I love baking soda (ps it's a great face scrub if you have any left hahaha)


Hhhmmm baking soda for the face. I would have to think about that heehee thinkin:


----------



## SensationWear

I always use dryer sheets, and be sure to change them every 3 or 4 days.  After about a week, the smell usually goes away.


----------



## bijou

I put a small ziploc bag and fill it with baking soda.  Then I poke holes into the bag.  I close up the purse and set it carefully where it won't get knocked around.  It got rid of the musty smell inside one of my bbags.


----------



## Fee2278

Lavender bags might help!


----------



## TwiNnie

I fill the bag with soap bars.


----------



## tatata82

i purchased a leather bag that has a really strong old sweet purfume scent. i am fairly sensitive to smells. i received the bag today from the mail and the scent of it, is giving me a really bad headache.  will baking soda and fabric sheets work as well??  please help.


----------



## Vintageables

valby said:


> I recently bought a vintage LV Alma and I have the feeling it will smell like Mothballs (from some comments others have made about the source of my bag) anyway has anyone been successful with removing this smell from a bag?


Airing out the purse in cool, dry weather should remove the mothball odor.


----------



## Vintageables

sanity said:


> I contacted him but he did not replied to my last 2 emails. I think he is travelling. What should I do if I do not hear from him?
> 
> This smell reminds me of clothes that are left in the water for many days.


If the seller does not respond to repeated emails from you, file against against him with Ebay.  I assume you bought the bags there?


----------



## angiegar

Baking soda is the best


----------



## ohmeohmybag

I have had the best luck using  a little baking soda in a cup. I put the cup in the bag. I zipper or shut the bag overnight and then remove it the next day. I then repeat this the next day with a new cup filled with baking soda. After about five days, I keep the bag open and in the sun for a bit. Works every time.


----------



## Luluguinnessgal

What about mold? (For several bags, most of them leather and vintage, most in good shape, but some should be handled carefully I think) 
I have several bags that have been in my grandmother's attic, which was moldy and the smell is unbearable! The thing is, they are vintage YSL, Fendi etc., so I really want to save them. I've tried stuffing them with air fresheners (you know for the car), baking soda and a bunch of other things I read online, but nothing seems to work 
And Febreze is hard to find where I live, unfortunately...

Any other suggestions?


----------



## alliemia

Luluguinnessgal said:


> What about mold? (For several bags, most of them leather and vintage, most in good shape, but some should be handled carefully I think)
> I have several bags that have been in my grandmother's attic, which was moldy and the smell is unbearable! The thing is, they are vintage YSL, Fendi etc., so I really want to save them. I've tried stuffing them with air fresheners (you know for the car), baking soda and a bunch of other things I read online, but nothing seems to work
> And Febreze is hard to find where I live, unfortunately...
> 
> Any other suggestions?



If its mold, you have to kill the mold. You're just masking the smell.


----------



## Vitta

alliemia said:


> If its mold, you have to kill the mold. You're just masking the smell.



You're so right!  Baking soda and dryer sheets don't help much with the mildew problem, just mask it. The interior affected with mold needs to be cleaned up and there are solutions to do that professionally. However, they're not safe to use on handbags' leather or suede interiors, because they can damage the leather color. So, if you can't pay for the professional cleaning/repair, then it's better to discard such bag and not to try to sell it or store with other, cause mold can be contagious.


----------



## Vitta

ohmeohmybag said:


> I have had the best luck using  a little baking soda in a cup. I put the cup in the bag. I zipper or shut the bag overnight and then remove it the next day. I then repeat this the next day with a new cup filled with baking soda. After about five days, I keep the bag open and in the sun for a bit. Works every time.



Great advice!   It works for me too, especially when it comes to a faint perfume odor.


----------



## Vitta

sanity said:


> I contacted him but he did not replied to my last 2 emails. I think he is travelling. What should I do if I do not hear from him?
> 
> This smell reminds me of clothes that are left in the water for many days.



It seems like you're describing the mildew odor, which is quite difficult to get rid off without killing the mold that causes it. You can have it professionally cleaned, but it is expensive. You can also return it, if the seller is not responsive. But don't rush to file a report without waiting for a reasonable period of time - give them the benefit of the doubt, out of courtesy, and let them respond first. He could be a recreational seller tied up with work, travel, sickness or some other problem. If there's no response after a week and several emails, file for a return/full refund. Good luck!


----------



## markus3614

Vitta said:


> Great advice!   It works for me too, especially when it comes to a faint perfume odor.



Working for me as well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Vitta

markus3614 said:


> Working for me as well. Thanks for sharing.



No problem  Actually, it also helps to get rid of musty odor in vintage magazines. I ran the first batch, and it works! So happy


----------



## shenmei

I am a firm believer in ozone to clean up smells. I invested in an expensive industrial one (can use with new carpet, paint, etc).  I have twice used it on bags with smells (one was tobacco and the other was just moldy).  Gets rid of the smells but also of mold spores and it just doesn't hurt the leather or fabric.  Mine is a bio blaster and cost 350.00 but it has now saved two bags for me and three for my daughter as well as some rare books and an hermes scarf that had a mothball smell.


----------



## yannib

there's nothing worse than mothball smell! Did you ever get it out?


----------



## trunkobags

For odors I put kitty litter inside a plastic bag (leave the bag open) and sit the bag inside the purse. Zip/fasten the purse closed and hang it outside for a few days.


----------



## furluver

I have not tried this yet; but, I read that putting coffee beans inside the bag will remove any odors.  Of course, you will smell coffee beans (they smell good though).  I think it will be worth trying.


----------



## mommsiesluv4bag

I had the same problem with my gucci bag stored for so long inside my cabinet. I bought a charcoal based odor remover from the utility store, stuck it in and after a few days odor was gone. Now I maintain them odor free by putting stacks of dehumidifier and making sure that they get free air once in a while.


----------



## catx

Hello, I just received a bag with a really weird smell to it. I dont think its the lining, I actually think its the leather. I am the third owner and the bag is from 2010, however by the perfect condition its in I think it has not been used at all and I guess it was stored in the dust bag for a long time. I can´t really describe the smell but its strong and it comes from the leather (the dust bag smells too but I think it was transfered from the leather). Will baking soda help in this case too? Would you close it in something and let the baking soda sit inside the handbag or outside it to get rid of the smell of the leather? Or do you think I should try to "clean" it before that with some leather cleaner and condition it? Thank you for any tips, I really love the bag but it really smells.. however my priority is to keep it and get rid of the smell.


----------



## Kriss

I filled up mine with newspaper and Febreeze and left it out in the terrace. 

It was an old suede bag from mom, and I thought it was gonna be "stinky" forever, but the second day I did the same the smell desapeared. It just needs fresh air.

Good luck!!!


----------



## catx

Thanks! I just took it out from a 2 days newspaper therapy and its better but not completely gone. I eill probably try baking soda too..


----------



## Vintageables

valby said:


> I recently bought a vintage LV Alma and I have the feeling it will smell like Mothballs (from some comments others have made about the source of my bag) anyway has anyone been successful with removing this smell from a bag?


If the bag had mothballs in it then just take it outside on a cool, dry day and let it air out.  You may need to let it air out a few days.

You could also put a dryer-sheet into the bag, close and, and see whether it removes the smell.


----------



## Vintageables

Vitta said:


> It seems like you're describing the mildew odor, which is quite difficult to get rid off without killing the mold that causes it. You can have it professionally cleaned, but it is expensive. You can also return it, if the seller is not responsive. But don't rush to file a report without waiting for a reasonable period of time - give them the benefit of the doubt, out of courtesy, and let them respond first. He could be a recreational seller tied up with work, travel, sickness or some other problem. If there's no response after a week and several emails, file for a return/full refund. Good luck!


The seller could be traveling.  Or she/she could simply ignore you.  If you bought a bag with a heavy mildew odor remember that it is near impossible to remove this odor.  You don't just have to deal with the odor but the spores.  There may also be a health issue.
Ask to return the bag.  In the future before you hit the "buy" button ask the seller whether the bag has a mildew smell, vintage smell, etc.
Good luck!


----------



## Vintageables

catx said:


> Hello, I just received a bag with a really weird smell to it. I dont think its the lining, I actually think its the leather. I am the third owner and the bag is from 2010, however by the perfect condition its in I think it has not been used at all and I guess it was stored in the dust bag for a long time. I can´t really describe the smell but its strong and it comes from the leather (the dust bag smells too but I think it was transfered from the leather). Will baking soda help in this case too? Would you close it in something and let the baking soda sit inside the handbag or outside it to get rid of the smell of the leather? Or do you think I should try to "clean" it before that with some leather cleaner and condition it? Thank you for any tips, I really love the bag but it really smells.. however my priority is to keep it and get rid of the smell.


Something else that comes to mind: are you sure the bag is genuine?  Fakes often use inferior materials that may have a tendency to smell.


----------



## Vintageables

Before you buy a bag always ask the seller whether it has any smells.  If it is mildew smell walk away.


----------



## catx

Vintageables said:


> Something else that comes to mind: are you sure the bag is genuine?  Fakes often use inferior materials that may have a tendency to smell.


Hello, it´s a Rebecca Minkoff which I was told is not copied that much and fakes are rare, I am also quite sure that its genuine leather and I had the bag authenticated here on tpf.. I am not sure if its something that that was used on the leather or maybe if it can be caused by storing the bag in the dustbag for a long time. I just washed the dustbag yesterday and its like new, so I´m 100% sure it comes from the leather (the interior doesn´t smell at all). First I wrapped it in newspaper, helped a bit but not completely. Then I left it outside on fresh air for about three days, still the smell persists. Yesterday I put it into a plastic bag with an open can of baking soda and I really do hope that its gonna help. As its from ebay there aren´t many ways how to return it and I dont really want to.

Yup, next time will definitely ask for odors, however seller replied that she hasn´t noticed any...


----------



## catx

So after a treatment with baking soda (left in a plastic bag with the can open for about two days) its better but not completely gone (again). I am not giving up though, just purchased another can of baking soda and put it inside a plastic bag with the handbag in my office..


----------



## furluver

Try putting coffee beans inside for a couple of days .... I've heard it always works ... I have not tried it but it won't hurt to try.  Good luck


----------



## silverstar16

Cindi said:


> Active charcoal is usually found in the laundry section or wherever you find mothballs. It looks like a bag of gravel. You are correct, the briquettes are not quite the same.
> 
> Sorry, I am not laughing at you. That is totally something I would do.



When I went hunting for charcoal a few years ago, I couldn't find any at Bed Bath & Beyond, the pet store, Target, etc. I decided to live on the edge and use the powder inside activated charcoal pills, which you can find in the herbal/supplement section at Whole Foods. It will stain so you have to be careful but it works if you can't find the gravel type charcoal. 

I very slowly and carefully pulled the pills apart and poured the powder into a paper cup which I then put inside the smelly purse. You might want to use a crumpled up tissue or paper towel to nestle the cup in so that it won't tip over and spill. If you want to be even safer, you could put a square of cheesecloth on top of the paper cup and secure it with a rubber band. You could also put it inside a sachet or bouquet garni bag. I made sure to put my bag in a safe place where it wouldn't accidentally get knocked over. After a few days, the smell was gone. 

Activated charcoal pills absorb odors but they also absorb yukky stuff in your stomach so they're great to have around in case of food poisoning or other stomach bugs. It's what they use for drug overdoses in ERs so it's really effective.


----------



## catx

Thanks for all the advice, right now its inside a plastic bag with an opened can of baking soda so we will see. Its not that strong anymore, but its quite persistent.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Vintageables said:


> *Before you buy a bag always ask the seller whether it has any smells.*  If it is mildew smell walk away.



Good advice.  I've been buying on ebay for years but learnt this lesson only recently when I bought a fantastic looking vintage Chanel that smelled like an ashtray.  I had to return it to the seller who hadn't disclosed the obvious odor issue in the listing.


----------



## Mysti

The baking soda really works.  I bought a preloved bag which smelled really bad but the baking soda did the trick after 2wks!


----------



## emma0810

You can try put a feel tea bags in your bag. It may help.


----------



## catx

Just took it fron a coffee beans therapy it has diminished again however its still noticeable. Looks like im gonna need new cans of baking soda


----------



## Tuuli35

I bought little Dior bag from the thrift store that reeked of smoke in Dec. last year, I cleaned it with Febreze, let it sit outside in fresh air for long time but no changes. Then I stuffed it with very strong smelling dryer sheets and let it sit like this for months, result was mixed smell. Put it outside few days ago and forgot about it, so it got wet in rain. Smelled it after it dried and now it smells like dryer sheets. Still not good but better than ashtray stink.


----------



## alliemia

I don't think I want to be using any bag that reaks.


----------



## ngraceu

What about a shoe tree. Those wooden things you put in shoes?


----------



## Tuuli35

Tuuli35 said:


> I bought little Dior bag from the thrift store that reeked of smoke in Dec. last year, I cleaned it with Febreze, let it sit outside in fresh air for long time but no changes. Then I stuffed it with very strong smelling dryer sheets and let it sit like this for months, result was mixed smell. Put it outside few days ago and forgot about it, so it got wet in rain. Smelled it after it dried and now it smells like dryer sheets. Still not good but better than ashtray stink.



UPDATE: no smell any more


----------



## tnguye78

silverstar16 said:


> When I went hunting for charcoal a few years ago, I couldn't find any at Bed Bath & Beyond, the pet store, Target, etc. I decided to live on the edge and use the powder inside activated charcoal pills, which you can find in the herbal/supplement section at Whole Foods. It will stain so you have to be careful but it works if you can't find the gravel type charcoal.
> 
> I very slowly and carefully pulled the pills apart and poured the powder into a paper cup which I then put inside the smelly purse. You might want to use a crumpled up tissue or paper towel to nestle the cup in so that it won't tip over and spill. If you want to be even safer, you could put a square of cheesecloth on top of the paper cup and secure it with a rubber band. You could also put it inside a sachet or bouquet garni bag. I made sure to put my bag in a safe place where it wouldn't accidentally get knocked over. After a few days, the smell was gone.
> 
> Activated charcoal pills absorb odors but they also absorb yukky stuff in your stomach so they're great to have around in case of food poisoning or other stomach bugs. It's what they use for drug overdoses in ERs so it's really effective.



Can I use the charcoal that that we use to grill with? Lol. Is that something totally different?


----------



## DizzyFairy

I bought a vintage Gucci with a weird smell which I hate.... Everyday I religiously hung it outside with a soaking perfumed cloth inside the bag , hoping to mask the smell... After a few weeks... Smell left my bag....


----------



## DizzyFairy

Btw, what's a mildew smell??? What's the cause


----------



## rainrowan

I got a vintage Chanel flap but I am very sensitive to smells so I am positive my bag has had mildew. I wiped the surface clean frequently over the course of a couple of years. I still smell slight lingering odor (sort of sickly sweet) on humid days and it gives me a headache, so it's definitely a cool weather bag for me. Nobody else can smell it tho...they think it's all in my head.

What has been working for me lately -- it is somewhat odd -- I use the _"active fresh"_ *panti liners* and *diaper pull ups turned inside out* to pull moisture and smells out of my bags now. Any brand that stops odors. Put it in the bag, close it overnight and the next day, it really shows improvement! I would give it some time to work and change the absorbers out as necessary.


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

Wipe the inside clean, then leave a couple of dryer scented sheets in for a day & this should do the trick


----------



## Kay_Kevych

rainrowan said:


> I got a vintage Chanel flap but I am very sensitive to smells so I am positive my bag has had mildew. I wiped the surface clean frequently over the course of a couple of years. I still smell slight lingering odor (sort of sickly sweet) on humid days and it gives me a headache, so it's definitely a cool weather bag for me. Nobody else can smell it tho...they think it's all in my head.
> 
> What has been working for me lately -- it is somewhat odd -- I use the _"active fresh"_ *panti liners* and *diaper pull ups turned inside out* to pull moisture and smells out of my bags now. Any brand that stops odors. Put it in the bag, close it overnight and the next day, it really shows improvement! I would give it some time to work and change the absorbers out as necessary.



I have the same exact problem  - some call me "a bloodhound" lol because of my super sensitive nose....I also have a preowned Chanel that has rather significant smell of perfume,but no one else thinks it's that noticeable.
I'm definitely gonna try your methods though - thank you


----------



## templewong

This guy at a consignment store told me that one of the best way to get rid of the "vintage" smell is to fill the bag with rice and let the rice soak up the smell. I haven't tried it but I would worry about rice crumbs in the bag? Maybe put the rice in a thin cotton bag and put that in instead?

I tried getting the vintage smell out of a Fendi duffle once with Fabreze. It didn't work so I turned it inside out and threw it in the dryer with bounce on low and needless to say, some parts of the canvas bag are puckered. Big mistake. So mad at myself.


----------



## ERINPRY

Bag Fetish said:


> Irene  sparyed her bag with fabreeze(sp) and let it sit outside for the afternoon.  Seems to have worked for her.
> 
> good luck!


 


valby said:


> I recently bought a vintage LV Alma and I have the feeling it will smell like Mothballs (from some comments others have made about the source of my bag) anyway has anyone been successful with removing this smell from a bag?


  HI you can used sandlewood essane or sandlewood , put in bag and zipp up..will remove mouldy ordours


----------



## ERINPRY

templewong said:


> This guy at a consignment store told me that one of the best way to get rid of the "vintage" smell is to fill the bag with rice and let the rice soak up the smell. I haven't tried it but I would worry about rice crumbs in the bag? Maybe put the rice in a thin cotton bag and put that in instead?
> 
> I tried getting the vintage smell out of a Fendi duffle once with Fabreze. It didn't work so I turned it inside out and threw it in the dryer with bounce on low and needless to say, some parts of the canvas bag are puckered. Big mistake. So mad at myself.


 
I have heard rice works to, although I haven't tried it myself


----------



## Jackson4216

Lovin My Bags has a product called "Odor Out Bag Candies".  They absorb odor, especially smoke, really well.


----------



## marmitenot

DizzyFairy said:


> I bought a vintage Gucci with a weird smell which I hate.... Everyday I religiously hung it outside with a soaking perfumed cloth inside the bag , hoping to mask the smell... After a few weeks... Smell left my bag....


 
If I did that, with my luck there would be a cloud burst and it would get soaked.  UGH!!!


----------



## Gnh

deodorizer may work well. can be bought at hardware store


----------



## LeatherDoc

It really depends on the odour and root cause.  Most odours require the root cause to be eradicated to ensure the smell is removed permanently.  Most sprays just mask the smell and then it returns.

there is a company in the UK that have a handbag cleaning system called - HBSpa and they use a deep cleaning system which not only removes smells but as i understand it actually can remove ink and other tough stains.

dm me if you would like the info.


----------



## Pursepushin

These things work: http://www.lovinmybags.co/odor-out-bag-candies/
guaranteed




LeatherDoc said:


> It really depends on the odour and root cause.  Most odours require the root cause to be eradicated to ensure the smell is removed permanently.  Most sprays just mask the smell and then it returns.
> 
> there is a company in the UK that have a handbag cleaning system called - HBSpa and they use a deep cleaning system which not only removes smells but as i understand it actually can remove ink and other tough stains.
> 
> dm me if you would like the info.


----------



## LeatherDoc

Pursepushin said:


> These things work: http://www.lovinmybags.co/odor-out-bag-candies/
> guaranteed



not sure how they can be effective unless you clean/remove the source?


----------



## Pursepushin

I see that another poster above also suggested the same as I did. These odor candies have a very strong smell themselves, but after leaving in the bag for the recommended time, you remove them and then ALL odors resolve, including the odor they cause, and stays gone. Check out the link and the company. They also recondition leather bags; this is just one product they happen to sell. I've had excellent results as have many other customers. Just a suggestion for the original poster here to try. I'm sure there are other ways as well, but this worked for me.




LeatherDoc said:


> not sure how they can be effective unless you clean/remove the source?


----------



## LeatherDoc

Pursepushin said:


> I see that another poster above also suggested the same as I did. These odor candies have a very strong smell themselves, but after leaving in the bag for the recommended time, you remove them and then ALL odors resolve, including the odor they cause, and stays gone. Check out the link and the company. They also recondition leather bags; this is just one product they happen to sell. I've had excellent results as have many other customers. Just a suggestion for the original poster here to try. I'm sure there are other ways as well, but this worked for me.



It must be activated carbon then.  works well as long as you keep it contained, do want to spill that in a cream bag!


----------



## Pursepushin

These are hard little bricks, nothing spill-able. Why are we still discussing this?



LeatherDoc said:


> It must be activated carbon then.  works well as long as you keep it contained, do want to spill that in a cream bag!


----------



## jyyanks

Based on the suggestions here, I just purchased the bag candies to get rid of a smoke/musty smell in a pre-loved LV.  It's currently simmering in a box. The instructions didn't say how long to leave them in the bag for but I'm thinking I'll leave it in there for a week and see what happens.  I'll update in a week. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## bobolo

Fee2278 said:


> Lavender bags might help!


Lavendar sachets work Put them in bag store in dust bag or pillow case for a few days


----------



## jyyanks

Just want to update - I've kept the bag candies in my LV for about a month.  The smell is still there, but it's definitely not as strong.  I'll keep them in for another couple of weeks and then air the bag out. Hopefully, that will work!


----------



## LeatherDoc

The best thing for the smell would be activated charcoal.  It actually absorbs the odours.

Is the oily patch on leather or canvass?...  try using corn starch and pat it down to draw the oil out.  If not you'll need to use a professional oil extractor product or give it to a professional company to draw out.

I'd ask ebay for a refund if it was misrepresented


----------



## HotRedBag

Great to knoww. I will definitely try it out!


----------



## Renee596

Put the bag in a garbage bag, coat it in baking soda.  Allow it to sit for one week, vaccum up the baking soda.  Works like a charm for bags or anything else you can't wash (stuffed animals, anything labelled dry clean only).


----------



## Colonia

sorry to say that but usually when it is smelling that strong and it is bought from the internet (not from the orginal brand website) it is a FAKE.


----------



## zazin

Will an air freshener balls (same size as moth balls) do the trick of freshening them up?


----------



## louisrl

Renee596 said:


> Put the bag in a garbage bag, coat it in baking soda.  Allow it to sit for one week, vaccum up the baking soda.  Works like a charm for bags or anything else you can't wash (stuffed animals, anything labelled dry clean only).



I'll try it with my bags... Thanks a lot for the info...


----------



## Msskeptic

I've recently been bitten by the garage sale/Craigslist to eBay bug for bags. I bought a couple at a garage sale and they turned out to smell like purfume (I didn't check them carefully first!). Anyway I fabreezed one and now it smells even more purfumie. Has anyone ever heard of an unscented Fabreeze ?


----------



## LeatherDoc

Msskeptic said:


> I've recently been bitten by the garage sale/Craigslist to eBay bug for bags. I bought a couple at a garage sale and they turned out to smell like purfume (I didn't check them carefully first!). Anyway I fabreezed one and now it smells even more purfumie. Has anyone ever heard of an unscented Fabreeze ?



try using activated carbon, it will absorb the odour


----------



## louisrl

jyyanks said:


> Based on the suggestions here, I just purchased the bag candies to get rid of a smoke/musty smell in a pre-loved LV.  It's currently simmering in a box. The instructions didn't say how long to leave them in the bag for but I'm thinking I'll leave it in there for a week and see what happens.  I'll update in a week. Thanks for the suggestions.



Bag candies? Where can I purchase them?


----------



## jyyanks

louisrl said:


> Bag candies? Where can I purchase them?


I got mine online at Lovinmybags.  They were recommended by members of this forum and they worked for me. Note that they do have a scent (they are not odorless)  but after a while, the scent of the bag candies fade and the musty scent of bag was gone.  Others on the hermes forum have recommended smelleze.


----------



## louisrl

jyyanks said:


> I got mine online at Lovinmybags.  They were recommended by members of this forum and they worked for me. Note that they do have a scent (they are not odorless)  but after a while, the scent of the bag candies fade and the musty scent of bag was gone.  Others on the hermes forum have recommended smelleze.



Thanks for the info but I can't find it in their website?


----------



## Msskeptic

The bag candies are "not available at this time" on Lovinmybags.com. Either they're sold out or discontinued. Someone mentiond Smelleeze, what is it? And in afraid to try the activated char ole, that I'll get it on the bag lining. Do you put it in a bowl or cup and then place that in the bag?


----------



## Msskeptic

Msskeptic said:


> The bag candies are "not available at this time" on Lovinmybags.com. Either they're sold out or discontinued. Someone mentiond Smelleeze, what is it? And in afraid to try the activated char ole, that I'll get it on the bag lining. Do you put it in a bowl or cup and then place that in the bag?


Ps I'm new to purse forum and I'm going top have some bags to authentic once I'm official. What if I don't see my designer in the menus, where should I post the pictures for authentication?


----------



## Msskeptic

Msskeptic said:


> Ps I'm new to purse forum and I'm going top have some bags to authentic once I'm official. What if I don't see my designer in the menus, where should I post the pictures for authentication?


Ok I  think I've got it after looking more carefully, authenticate questions all seem to be together under "authenticate this." The designer boards seem to be about any other topics than that. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## jyyanks

Msskeptic said:


> The bag candies are "not available at this time" on Lovinmybags.com. Either they're sold out or discontinued. Someone mentiond Smelleeze, what is it? And in afraid to try the activated char ole, that I'll get it on the bag lining. Do you put it in a bowl or cup and then place that in the bag?


In the hermes forum, smelleze reusable odor eliminator pouches were recommended by an esteemed member and bag restorer. She suggests warming them up in the microwave for a few seconds and then leaving them in your bag (I would put them on top of something).  They are activated by heat and by the sun and can be reused. I haven't tried them myself but bookmarked the site just in case.
*
*


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Thanks for the tip! I just got a smokey bag - I found smelleze on amazon 



jyyanks said:


> In the hermes forum, smelleze reusable odor eliminator pouches were recommended by an esteemed member and bag restorer. She suggests warming them up in the microwave for a few seconds and then leaving them in your bag (I would put them on top of something).  They are activated by heat and by the sun and can be reused. I haven't tried them myself but bookmarked the site just in case.
> *
> *


----------



## Msskeptic

jyyanks said:


> In the hermes forum, smelleze reusable odor eliminator pouches were recommended by an esteemed member and bag restorer. She suggests warming them up in the microwave for a few seconds and then leaving them in your bag (I would put them on top of something).  They are activated by heat and by the sun and can be reused. I haven't tried them myself but bookmarked the site just in case.
> *
> *


I just looked on Amazon and they have them, but there are many different kinds. They even have, can you believe this, a corpse deodorizer. Does anybody have a suggestion for which would be best for my perfumie bag? I'm thinking the shoe one but not sure.


----------



## jyyanks

hmmm there are different ones for different odors so the smoke one would probably work for smoke odors.  For musty odors, someone recommended the one for books and/or basement.  If unsure, perhaps try general purpose?  I would do a search on TPF to see what others used.  I pulled up an old thread with many odor deodorizing tips, including smelleze

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/tips-on-how-get-smells-out-your-bag-693549.html


----------



## Rodrigofresh

Finishline (yea the shoe store .  ) carries a product called "sneaker balls" they are like $5 for a set of two, throw these in your bag for a couple days and they will eat away any stench! 

They are designed for athletes horrible gym bags, and gym shoes... 

Enjoy!


----------



## Peaches101

Bicarbinate of soda securely wrapped in something breathable or in an open plastic bag (stood up) Leave in the hand bag and close the zip. Leave for a few days.


----------



## Peaches101

Oh, or try them fridge fresher balls that elimate odours zipped in the bag for a few days x


----------



## Fashionily

I read that  whole coffee beans in a sash should work. I'm about to try it in my new to me Monty pm that came from a smoke free home.... lies all lies lol smells like a tobacco carton


----------



## histopathology

I am new to this forum so can not start a thread but would desperately want to know how to fix a loose kiss lock on a marc jacobs stam bag? thanks


----------



## Kfoorya2

I would leave the perfume sample papers they give you at the dept stores (or make one at home) and this way you can make it smell the way you want!


----------



## brean082

I was wondering the same thing..... thanks for asking this question.. i have a vintage chanel bag that has a "granny" smell to it.. it's driving me crazy! lol


----------



## Cordelia47

coachdooneyluv said:


> I personally don't like febreze because then the bag usually smells like perfume and mothballs. Coffee beans works somewhat, but the best solution I've found is prolonged heat/sunlight exposure. Of course many of us don't have that luxury right now - but maybe you live in a hot place!


I live in Florida, mail all of your smelly designer bags to me and I will air them out for a good long while!!!! I especially like Salvatore Ferragamos, Balenciagas, and Louis Vuittons, tee hee.


----------



## Tidsad

Tumble dryer sheets left in the bag for a week worked for getting rid of the smell inside - otherwise as suggested, fresh air. Good luck!


----------



## jodiquade

Try baking soda!


----------



## Msbuffy100

I just did a search on this, and there is a thread(can't find it on the app). Anyways, I just bought a 10 year old bag that had an old, been sitting in a basement for years smell to it.  Someone posted about this natural magic organic odor eliminator.  I just bought some last night at home depot. Its a gell in a container.  I put it in the bag and zipped it up.  This morning, no smell! It worked amazingly!  The scent I got is vanilla cookie, the least offensive to me(there was laundry and citrus among others)  i'll have to search later to find who to thank for this idea. I love this forum!


----------



## softy

i just bought a vintage chanel that was described as having a "mold" smell, but no mold on the bag. it's a black bag, so it's hard to spot any signs of mold. is this possible? how can a bag smell like mold without being infected? i'm just worried because 1) if it is infected, i don't want it to spread to my other things and 2) i'd like to return it. 

thanks!


----------



## ToThePoint

I'm a Vintage Bag Lover and have run across this numerous times.  You may want to give this a try:  Needed:  Baking Soda, 2 clean white socks, a Box.  Fill both socks 1/2 way with baking soda, knot to secure.  Place one sock inside your handbag.  Zip/close handbag.  Place handbag inside box and place the other sock with baking soda inside the box but outside of the handbag.  You may have to leave this sit for several days but keep checking it.  I've also used a plastic bag and/or luggage rather than the box, depending upon the type of handbag.  I've used this method several times even on shoes and has worked fairly well.  You will need patience though.  Good Luck!


----------



## uadjit

Msbuffy100 said:


> I just did a search on this, and there is a thread(can't find it on the app). Anyways, I just bought a 10 year old bag that had an old, been sitting in a basement for years smell to it.  Someone posted about this natural magic organic odor eliminator.  I just bought some last night at home depot. Its a gell in a container.  I put it in the bag and zipped it up.  This morning, no smell! It worked amazingly!  The scent I got is vanilla cookie, the least offensive to me(there was laundry and citrus among others)  i'll have to search later to find who to thank for this idea. I love this forum!



I love those things! I have a Bal that I bought with a terrible mothball odor and i tried EVERYTHING to get rid of it. Activated charcoal, baking soda, lots of airing outdoors. I even had it professionally deodorized by Avelle to no availle (). But then I bought those gel odor absorbers in the laundry/cotton scent and left it inside the bag for a few weeks and it worked like magic! They literally saved my bag.


----------



## MarikaBe

I've tried the  baking soda technique, the one mentioned by "ToThePoint" with the sockes and the box is taking it a step further and is probably very effective! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## bunnycat

ToThePoint said:


> I'm a Vintage Bag Lover and have run across this numerous times.  You may want to give this a try:  Needed:  Baking Soda, 2 clean white socks, a Box.  Fill both socks 1/2 way with baking soda, knot to secure.  Place one sock inside your handbag.  Zip/close handbag.  Place handbag inside box and place the other sock with baking soda inside the box but outside of the handbag.  You may have to leave this sit for several days but keep checking it.  I've also used a plastic bag and/or luggage rather than the box, depending upon the type of handbag.  I've used this method several times even on shoes and has worked fairly well.  You will need patience though.  Good Luck!



thanks for sharing this idea. I will keep it on file because I like to bargain hunt for purses. I haven't tried baking soda on purses yet, but have with other things and it does work. It just takes time.


----------



## Love Of My Life

ToThePoint said:


> I'm a Vintage Bag Lover and have run across this numerous times.  You may want to give this a try:  Needed:  Baking Soda, 2 clean white socks, a Box.  Fill both socks 1/2 way with baking soda, knot to secure.  Place one sock inside your handbag.  Zip/close handbag.  Place handbag inside box and place the other sock with baking soda inside the box but outside of the handbag.  You may have to leave this sit for several days but keep checking it.  I've also used a plastic bag and/or luggage rather than the box, depending upon the type of handbag.  I've used this method several times even on shoes and has worked fairly well.  You will need patience though.  Good Luck!


 

Great tip & thanks for sharing


----------



## LVoe4evr

Msbuffy100 said:


> I just did a search on this, and there is a thread(can't find it on the app). Anyways, I just bought a 10 year old bag that had an old, been sitting in a basement for years smell to it.  Someone posted about this natural magic organic odor eliminator.  I just bought some last night at home depot. Its a gell in a container.  I put it in the bag and zipped it up.  This morning, no smell! It worked amazingly!  The scent I got is vanilla cookie, the least offensive to me(there was laundry and citrus among others)  i'll have to search later to find who to thank for this idea. I love this forum!


OMG... thank you for sharing this (and to all of you above!)  I just purchased two Roses Neverfull from Japan from the same seller... I knew one of them had the smell, but because it put them both in a clear plastic bag they both reek of heavy moth ball smell!!! I was so upset and new I just had to come to the ladies of the purse forum!!  United we Stand!!! LOL  Thank you again ladies, you're all the best!!!! :urock::tpfrox:


----------



## EmLooker

I bought an LV cosmetic pouch on eBay and when it arrived, even the shipping box smelled like smoke! The pouch itself smelled like smoke and strong perfume. My steps were: 1) thoroughly washed it with warm, wet washcloths and mild liquid soap. 2) put it outside with the zipper open to air out (not in direct sun though). 3) sprinkled baking soda inside the pouch itself for a few hours and then cleaned it out with a soft dry paintbrush. 

I would say it removed 80% of the odor, but not all of it.

Another LV bag I bought on eBay smelled so strongly of Febreeze. I know a lot of people use it, but I am not a fan. I set the bag outside with the zipper open on a cool morning (it was a lockit) and within a few hours, the smell was nearly gone.

Good luck!


----------



## Lolapagola

LeatherDoc said:


> try using activated carbon, it will absorb the odour



How do you use it? Do you put an open box of it inside the bag? And for how long?


----------



## jodiquade

You can either put the open box in the bag and close it or put it in a cup/bowl.  Let it sit a few days and the odor should be gone.  Good luck&#128521;


----------



## only dooney

I've read that to get the smell out of a leather bag, to open a little box of baking soda and put it in the bag (zip it closed) and leave it there for a couple of weeks.  I know that is a long time to wait, but it might work.  I've also read that the higher end kitty litter works by using it the same way.  It's supposed to soak up the smell. 

Good luck and it will be sooo worth it when you discover a method that works best!


----------



## Luluguinnessgal

alliemia said:


> If its mold, you have to kill the mold. You're just masking the smell.



How does one kill the mold in a bag then? I can't see it, I am not even sure there is mold in them, but there HAS to be, otherwise they would not smell of it, would they?


----------



## alliemia

Luluguinnessgal said:


> How does one kill the mold in a bag then? I can't see it, I am not even sure there is mold in them, but there HAS to be, otherwise they would not smell of it, would they?



I honestly have no idea. Personally I would not keep something in my home with mold. I'd toss it.


----------



## Tuuli35

I tried fighting with mold in handbag and lost. It is wasted time, money and energy plus extremely depressing when you realize that it keeps coming back. Would never buy molded bag again.


----------



## Valenti Vintage

Hi, I sell a lot of vintage Chanel and sometimes have this problem. I use either fresh coffee grounds or coffee beans ( in an open freezer bag). If I let them just sit in the bag for a few days it's great for neutralising the odour.
It's such a shame when a beautiful vintage bag becomes unusable due to a vintage odour, but there are ways around it. 
Hope this helps


----------



## AnneHedonia

I work with a conservator that is doing a PhD in removing mould from paper. I will ask her if she has any tips.


----------



## only dooney

Hi Valby and peeps!

I recently bought a lot of leather vintage dooney's for my daughter one ebay -- and I failed to ask about whether they came from a smoke free home.  I learned my mistake when we opened the box.  They are beautiful bags, but just really stinky.

I read somewhere that putting dry rice in the bottom of the bag and letting it sit for about a week should cure the problem.  Cure it!    So, I went out and bought a big ole' bag of cheap rice and poured about 1/2 inch in each one and closed the bags leaving them open just a bit.

I also read that making a little satchel out of coffee grounds might do the trick... using the same approach of sticking it in the bag for a week or so~

Let us know if you discover something that works!  I'll keep you posted if the rice does the job!


----------



## KatyaV

Activated charcoal!!!  Put that, with your bag, inside an airtight container (a large tupperware type thing) and leave it there for a few days.  The charcoal will absorb the odor.


----------



## LVk8

I was carrying a perfume sample in my purse the other day & it popped open.  GAK!  As much as I like Gucci Flora, my bag is giving me a headache 

WIll definitely have to try some of the tips suggested in this thread!  

For now I'm airing it out overnight flipped inside out to see if that starts to diffuse the perfume bomb


----------



## Tsundere

I've been creeping around this forum for a while and decided to jump into this discussion, as it's very relevant for me. I collect vintage toys, and I have to agree that activated carbon/charcoal is a blessing. Another very simple solution are silica packets. Yes, those little "DO NOT EAT" packets inside the boxes of shoes from outlet stores and other things, like purses and sometimes clothing!
I purchased a very big bag of them to use for deodorizing newly purchased collectibles and also to hide around them. It helps prevent moisture from damaging old vinyl and I always have one or two inside my handbag dust bags. 

If it's a strong scent such as smoke residue or over abundant perfume scents, you can place an acid-free tissue inside the purse and one or two silica packets inside, place the purse into a dust bag or even just a pillow case, a couple more packets, and seal that baby up for a few days. It should lessen the smell considerably if you're using 5gram packets, or so.


----------



## Madame Fer

It is so interesting to read all these experiences and advices on how to get rid of smell in a bag. Only problem for me is to know what are the comparable stuff here, cause I live in different country then most of you  

And I'm afraid that we don't even have all the same kind of stuff here. But today I saw on the cleaning isle of my crosery store a smell removel/non-odorizing (or something like that) little thing you put in your freezer to remove the smells. Could something like that work?  (It was used like you just put it there and it catches the smell I think, you don't rub it etc.) I don't remember seeing a comment of a product like that here..  Don't remember the name right now (should have taken a picture) and I think the name was in english of all things


----------



## Madame Fer

Tsundere said:


> I've been creeping around this forum for a while and decided to jump into this discussion, as it's very relevant for me. I collect vintage toys, and I have to agree that activated carbon/charcoal is a blessing. Another very simple solution are silica packets. Yes, those little "DO NOT EAT" packets inside the boxes of shoes from outlet stores and other things, like purses and sometimes clothing!
> I purchased a very big bag of them to use for deodorizing newly purchased collectibles and also to hide around them. It helps prevent moisture from damaging old vinyl and I always have one or two inside my handbag dust bags.
> 
> If it's a strong scent such as smoke residue or over abundant perfume scents, you can place an acid-free tissue inside the purse and one or two silica packets inside, place the purse into a dust bag or even just a pillow case, a couple more packets, and seal that baby up for a few days. It should lessen the smell considerably if you're using 5gram packets, or so.



This sounds pretty interesting. Where did you buy those? Just from a store (which kind of?) or online? I wonder where I could get those, I think and believe you that they are handy and may even prevent a smelly problem before you have one..


----------



## Tsundere

Madame Fer said:


> This sounds pretty interesting. Where did you buy those? Just from a store (which kind of?) or online? I wonder where I could get those, I think and believe you that they are handy and may even prevent a smelly problem before you have one..



I found them here on Amazon. 
They're great for storing just about anything!

If you're talking about baking soda for the fridge type of products, that'll work as well. Just check the ingredients and make sure the active ingredient doesn't directly come in contact with the bag. Baking soda is wonderful.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Luluguinnessgal said:


> How does one kill the mold in a bag then? I can't see it, I am not even sure there is mold in them, but there HAS to be, otherwise they would not smell of it, would they?



disclaimer: *proceed at your own risk*

If there's mold, the first thing you have to do is neutralize it. Sunlight and fresh air works best. Empty your bag and leave it out in sunlight and fresh air for several days in succession. This should neutralize the mold. The next step is to remove/eradicate the mold. Dilute the juice from several lemons with water and wipe down the interior of your bag. The citric acid should not damage the leather or significantly alter the color.  Let the bag dry and the wipe it down once more. Be aware that you will have to repeat these procedures periodically for as long as you own the bag.


----------



## Madame Fer

Tsundere said:


> I found them here on Amazon.
> They're great for storing just about anything!
> 
> If you're talking about baking soda for the fridge type of products, that'll work as well. Just check the ingredients and make sure the active ingredient doesn't directly come in contact with the bag. Baking soda is wonderful.



Hmm I don't think it was like baking soda. It was a little "jar" with like gel on indide. Little holes on top for it to absorb the smellz.

I have to ckeck out the other product!


----------



## Love Of My Life

A dryer sheet will work as well... Proceed with caution with stronger products..


----------



## FrugalDiva

Okay, this is only my 4th post here but when I saw the question, I HAD to post. 

I purchased a vintage purse that arrived smelling as if it sat in an old musty mildewed basement for YEARS. There was no visible mold. I would have returned it but I loved the bag so much that I was determined to find a way to rid the bag of the smell.

For months, I tried EVERYTHING:
coffee beans
dryer sheets
filling the bag with newspaper
febreeze
scented satchets
lysol
baking soda 

Nothing worked. I read somewhere that sitting the bag in direct sunlight would rid the bag of the smell. So, on the first warm sunny day of spring, I sat the bag on my porch (inside of a big brown box so no one could see what was in it). I propped it open so that the sun could shine inside of the bag and left it there for about 8 hours. 

When I got home, I brought the bag inside of the house and smelled it. The smell was GONE!!! So...yeah, I said all of that to say....DIRECT SUNLIGHT.  Just make sure there isn't a chance of rain.


----------



## mariechin1234

thithi said:


> Maybe put a opened box of baking soda in the bag to absorb the odor?  I've also heard charcoal but I'd be leery of getting it dirty.
> 
> Hey, want to be my neighbor too?  Welcome to the forum!


I've used that and it worked!


----------



## zusha59

lorihmatthews said:


> Try dryer sheets (Bounce or others). I used this method to get rid of mothball smell out of an LV Musette that I bought on eBay and it worked like a charm. It may take a few days, though. Use more than one sheet!


 So you're the one that won my (the one I was bidding on) LV Musette.


----------



## lorihmatthews

zusha59 said:


> So you're the one that won my (the one I was bidding on) LV Musette.



I doubt it, I bought that Musette over 8 years ago .... I don't even have it anymore!


----------



## zusha59

lorihmatthews said:


> I doubt it, I bought that Musette over 8 years ago .... I don't even have it anymore!


 Just kidding you! LOL


----------



## orid

I concur with earlier comment to put it under the sun would work, but be careful and use some shades to protect it.


----------



## EstateBiz

We've had great success using something that will absorb (baking soda, kitty litter, activated charcoal used in aquariums) to pick up the smell and put crushed newspapers (except if the purse is white) into it as well to hold the shape.  The newspaper will also help absorb the odor.  Gotta be patient and wait a minimum of 5 days (a week is better) to allow the absorbent material to do its work.   I don't like replacing the bad smell with another smell (e.g. by using dryer sheets) but sometimes in the case of strong perfume or strong smoke, it is a more acceptable "smell" to have.


----------



## EmLooker

FrugalDiva said:


> Okay, this is only my 4th post here but when I saw the question, I HAD to post.
> 
> I purchased a vintage purse that arrived smelling as if it sat in an old musty mildewed basement for YEARS. There was no visible mold. I would have returned it but I loved the bag so much that I was determined to find a way to rid the bag of the smell.
> 
> For months, I tried EVERYTHING:
> coffee beans
> dryer sheets
> filling the bag with newspaper
> febreeze
> scented satchets
> lysol
> baking soda
> 
> Nothing worked. I read somewhere that sitting the bag in direct sunlight would rid the bag of the smell. So, on the first warm sunny day of spring, I sat the bag on my porch (inside of a big brown box so no one could see what was in it). I propped it open so that the sun could shine inside of the bag and left it there for about 8 hours.
> 
> When I got home, I brought the bag inside of the house and smelled it. The smell was GONE!!! So...yeah, I said all of that to say....DIRECT SUNLIGHT.  Just make sure there isn't a chance of rain.




ITA! I ordered a gorgeous vintage piece in amazing condition inside and out - looked brand new, but definitely did not smell that way. Was very musty/mildewy/old library book smelly. I cleaned it gently and placed it in direct sunlight for a couple of hours at a time over a period of several days. They were dry days with no humidity and a slight breeze. When I brought it in at night, I placed cedar blocks inside and let the ceiling fan blow on it all night. I repeated this process for several days and the smell is completely GONE! I still have it sitting open under the fan, just in case anything resurfaces, but the sunlight worked for me. I have a VERY sensitive nose, and was sure I'd have to sell the bag, but am so excited that I get to keep it now! HTH someone!


----------



## vinny77

You may want to use tea-bag to absorb the smell


----------



## coded

I used coffee beans in the past, the results are mixed. I didn't try direct sunlight before!


----------



## orid

Also, depending on size of your bag, you can put it in a ziploc and store in freezer overnight. The Ziploc prevents the bag from getting wet while the cold kills most smell, germs, etc.


----------



## LevyH

valby said:


> I recently bought a vintage LV Alma and I have the feeling it will smell like Mothballs (from some comments others have made about the source of my bag) anyway has anyone been successful with removing this smell from a bag?


I like buying vintage LV and sometimes they have this vintage leather smell. I've always use a charcoal or coffee sit inside the purse or baking soda. Let it sit for a week it always works on me. I would also try a febreze sprayed piece of cloth and just put it inside the purse. Never directly spray the febreze into your purse as it could leave a spray water marks


----------



## ayumiken

Air the bag on a nice, sunny afternoon. Put about a tablespoon of baking soda or ground coffee in a plastic zip lock pouch and place it in the bag. Coffee and baking soda are known for their ability to absorb any unpleasant odour. And voila...it should do the trick.


----------



## JennaPer

I just bought a lovely patent leather Coach diaper bag on Poshmark that I intend to give to my sister in law as a baby shower gift... However, the bag just arrived, and the whole thing was damp and reeks of a strange combination of laundry detergent, mildew,and urine! The bag looks great, but the smell is unbearable. I've hung it up to dry, but the urine smell intensifies as it dries! Any ideas with this one? The seller isn't answering any of my emails, and I do have a message I submitted to Posh customer service... but I do love the bag, and I'd prefer to just make it not stink! LOL


----------



## LevyH

You can't really make it sit out in the sun because the urine will dry up. If it's just storage smell or smoke the coffee, charcoal or baking soda might help. I did put a cup of coffee inside my bag and after a week, the bag smell like coffee. I tried baking soda but it didn't work. I didn't try the charcoal. Mayb spray it with febreez


----------



## Dana Li

some of the bags in deed have smell when they were produced out. I have a few experience before, once I bought a backpack, so big smell it is. Kept outside for a couple of days, the smell disappear.
Thank goodness, finally travel with friends happily.


----------



## Dana Li

Irissy said:


> Try "marinating" the bag with tons of dryer sheets in a pillow case or a dust bag and put it away for a week or so.  It usually works for me to remove ciggie smell or moth ball smell.



I like your way. I think it is a good idea, will try next time when I purchase a bag


----------



## Dana Li

vicky said:


> I spray Febreeze on a small towel, fold it and store it in the bag. That way, you avoid getting stains on the bag itself, and the towel absorbs the bad smell. Works really well. If the smell is bad, you might need to change the cloth/towel after a week or so, repeat every week until the smell is completely gone.
> 
> Good luck!




Good idea!


----------



## Dana Li

FrugalDiva said:


> Okay, this is only my 4th post here but when I saw the question, I HAD to post.
> 
> I purchased a vintage purse that arrived smelling as if it sat in an old musty mildewed basement for YEARS. There was no visible mold. I would have returned it but I loved the bag so much that I was determined to find a way to rid the bag of the smell.
> 
> For months, I tried EVERYTHING:
> coffee beans
> dryer sheets
> filling the bag with newspaper
> febreeze
> scented satchets
> lysol
> baking soda
> 
> Nothing worked. I read somewhere that sitting the bag in direct sunlight would rid the bag of the smell. So, on the first warm sunny day of spring, I sat the bag on my porch (inside of a big brown box so no one could see what was in it). I propped it open so that the sun could shine inside of the bag and left it there for about 8 hours.
> 
> When I got home, I brought the bag inside of the house and smelled it. The smell was GONE!!! So...yeah, I said all of that to say....DIRECT SUNLIGHT.  Just make sure there isn't a chance of rain.




Your experience is interesting.


----------



## Dana Li

vinny77 said:


> You may want to use tea-bag to absorb the smell



Tea-bag is also a very good way


----------



## Teamlyons

I just bought two LV speedy 30s and both have an old scent to them, both are Vintage one from 90 other 94.  
I have a spray that we've used for my teenage boys soccer cleats/sneakers.  It's a disinfectant/deodorizer actually kills MRSA.. Has a lemon scent... I sprayed the bag I'm keeping lightly and placed it over one of my air vents on our floor left it there for ten mins and the smell has lessened.... Will try again tomorrow and then put it out in the sun for a bit.... Hate having to wait... I want to use my bag so bad but I'm waiting on a wallet and purse shaper that will be here in a few days so I will wait and work on removing the vintage scent..... If it works I will post back with the product name.


----------



## Rebeccaej

I bought a mulberry once with a mothball smell. I aired it out and put a car air freshener in  the bag when it was not in use in its dust bag. The bag no longer smells of mothballs! Hope that helps!


----------



## consignshopper

Get a bunch of boxed bars of strong soap, like Lever 2000, put them in the bag, and let it sit for a day or two. I know it sounds weird, but it works. Unfortunately, if the odor is extremely strong, it may be impossible to remove without professional cleaning. Best of luck!


----------



## peone121

valby said:


> I recently bought a vintage LV Alma and I have the feeling it will smell like Mothballs (from some comments others have made about the source of my bag) anyway has anyone been successful with removing this smell from a bag?



I am just interested after saw this offer detail thank you Man !


----------



## only dooney

FrugalDiva said:


> Okay, this is only my 4th post here but when I saw the question, I HAD to post.
> 
> I purchased a vintage purse that arrived smelling as if it sat in an old musty mildewed basement for YEARS. There was no visible mold. I would have returned it but I loved the bag so much that I was determined to find a way to rid the bag of the smell.
> 
> For months, I tried EVERYTHING:
> coffee beans
> dryer sheets
> filling the bag with newspaper
> febreeze
> scented satchets
> lysol
> baking soda
> 
> Nothing worked. I read somewhere that sitting the bag in direct sunlight would rid the bag of the smell. So, on the first warm sunny day of spring, I sat the bag on my porch (inside of a big brown box so no one could see what was in it). I propped it open so that the sun could shine inside of the bag and left it there for about 8 hours.
> 
> When I got home, I brought the bag inside of the house and smelled it. The smell was GONE!!! So...yeah, I said all of that to say....DIRECT SUNLIGHT.  Just make sure there isn't a chance of rain.


Thank you so very much JennaPer for sharing your story!  I've tried everything that FrugalDiva suggested too, to get smells out of a couple suede bags I bought (they were so cheap that I couldn't pass that deal!  I was determined to find a way to get the smell out), but I still haven't been able to get that strong smell out...

I'm going to try your idea - I've heard about trying the sunshine, but never wanted to leave my bags outside - I didn't want anybody to snag them, either!  But, I'm going to use your idea about putting them in a big brown bag and leave it open


----------



## br350

I, too, just bought an authentic FP Coach bag on eBay that is no longer avail in FP store or outlets.  I love it and it's in fantastic physical shape but,  it smells!!  It's a combo of a smoke or chemical smell.  Can't quite tease it out.  I am SO disappointed.  My bad for not asking the seller, but I did ask some very specific questions prior to bidding about the condition of the bag and she NEVER mentioned the odor. 

I am going to try the direct sunshine thing.  I don't want to have to give this up or resell it - if I did, I would state explicitly in the auction about the smell but I'd rather try to salvage it. I wanted to try the "bag candies" but I don't understand how something places INSIDE of a bag will be able to get the smell out of the leather....(the lining, yes, the leather though?)

Next super sunny, clear day I will be trying this.  I feel like I have nothing to lose.


----------



## casseyelsie

br350 said:


> I, too, just bought an authentic FP Coach bag on eBay that is no longer avail in FP store or outlets.  I love it and it's in fantastic physical shape but,  it smells!!  It's a combo of a smoke or chemical smell.  Can't quite tease it out.  I am SO disappointed.  My bad for not asking the seller, but I did ask some very specific questions prior to bidding about the condition of the bag and she NEVER mentioned the odor.
> 
> I am going to try the direct sunshine thing.  I don't want to have to give this up or resell it - if I did, I would state explicitly in the auction about the smell but I'd rather try to salvage it. I wanted to try the "bag candies" but I don't understand how something places INSIDE of a bag will be able to get the smell out of the leather....(the lining, yes, the leather though?)
> 
> Next super sunny, clear day I will be trying this.  I feel like I have nothing to lose.




Try putting charcoal inside? Charcoal r known to absorb smell. Of course u need to put the charcoal inside another bag, b4 u put it inside your bag. There is another method I was told....but if u r not from tropical country, u might not able to find the plant which people claimed able to get rid of bad smell.


----------



## Teamlyons

So this is how I've gotten the vintage smell out of two bags and a keepall.  The keepall had a smoker smell.

I went to the dollar store and bought two of the odor trapping containers that were mixed with charcoal pellets.  I also picked up at the food store two odor eliminator type jars one was fresh linen and the other lavender.  Put the charcoal one along with the scented one zipped up for a few days then alternated the scented.  Let sit for a week.  The bags have a light laundry sheet smell now.  No vintage musty smell whatsoever.  Just be patient.  I tried the sun thing and it did nothing other than make the smell hot&#128515;.


----------



## crushdemon

I have the Free People Vegan Crazyheart tote in Black. It's super cute and one of my favorite bags, but it's man-made leather and it smells like FISH. It might be some weird chemical off-gassing smell from the "leather," and reviews for the bag show I'm not the only one with this problem, but nobody has posted a solution. I've tried leaving it in the freezer overnight, dryer sheets, Febreze, perfumes...NOTHING HAS WORKED. I'm afraid to put it in the sunlight because I don't want it to fade.


----------



## br350

I ended up trying everything and finally gave up. Loved the bag but couldn't abide by the smell.   I resold it on eBay clearly stating right up front that it smelled like smoke. It still sold quickly. 

My word of caution to others would be to grill the seller to be sure there are NO odors if you buy something on eBay. And if you buy knowing the bag has smells, buy only if you're prepared to live with that particular smell. 

Yes others have had success getting odors out, but from what I understand, smoke, in particular, can be among the most difficult to remove. Good luck everyone!


----------



## kuhoang

Irissy said:


> Try "marinating" the bag with tons of dryer sheets in a pillow case or a dust bag and put it away for a week or so.  It usually works for me to remove ciggie smell or moth ball smell.


 


Yup, I rub fabric softener sheets really well, put inside the bag, then use hair dryer to warm them up a bit . This works well for me.


----------



## kuhoang

FrugalDiva said:


> Okay, this is only my 4th post here but when I saw the question, I HAD to post.
> 
> I purchased a vintage purse that arrived smelling as if it sat in an old musty mildewed basement for YEARS. There was no visible mold. I would have returned it but I loved the bag so much that I was determined to find a way to rid the bag of the smell.
> 
> For months, I tried EVERYTHING:
> coffee beans
> dryer sheets
> filling the bag with newspaper
> febreeze
> scented satchets
> lysol
> baking soda
> 
> Nothing worked. I read somewhere that sitting the bag in direct sunlight would rid the bag of the smell. So, on the first warm sunny day of spring, I sat the bag on my porch (inside of a big brown box so no one could see what was in it). I propped it open so that the sun could shine inside of the bag and left it there for about 8 hours.
> 
> When I got home, I brought the bag inside of the house and smelled it. The smell was GONE!!! So...yeah, I said all of that to say....DIRECT SUNLIGHT.  Just make sure there isn't a chance of rain.


 


Wow, interesting. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Savage

Drawer sheets?


----------



## Sloane Beck

First I use white vinegar for cleansing. If smell is still there then I use banking soda to absorb bad odors.


----------



## Misssleeve

That's a valid point with buying on eBay.. I guess the 'smell' of something isn't something you'll initially think about.. Well I wouldn't, at least anyway. Great tip!


----------



## Katebowers123

I bought a bag from Japan and i can't describe the smell - maybe musty or moldy? I tried fresh air outside for a week with essential oils. Then i made packets with carbon charcoal and put it in an airtight bag for a week, but the smell was still strong when I opened the bag. I have it out in the fresh air again. I read that carbon charcoal worked for absorbing odors, but I didn't find a difference.


----------



## Katebowers123

Thank you so much for sharing all of your experiences. I am really going to start asking more questions about the odor or smell of a bag before purchasing. This is really good to know, but I am sorry to hear that none of these things helped to get the smell out of your bag for you.

The charcoal didn't work for my bag. I made the mistake of tying it in a trash bag with the charcoal. It really just blocked the smell into it more. I would say airing a bag out helps more than tying it up with something to soak up the smell. Just didn't work...I think if I knew exactly what the smell was it might help.


----------



## hmcoffey

I had a horrible smelling Chanel bag that I used Zep smoke odor spray remover and, hold your breath, put in in my dryer on the stand and steam setting for the full 20 minute cycle and it literally steamed the smell totally out of the bag with absolutely zero damage to the bag, no structure loss, no leather damage. It's now prefect and let me tell you, this bag STUNK.


----------



## jenscloudcloset

Baking soda works awesome but may take a week to remove say cigarette icky smell. Just get a baggy Tupperware plastic elastic cover and fill  half way or less. Place in each pocket of bag and center compartment and make sure baggy and soda is exposed but sitting upright as not to spill. Then put in your dust bag tie and hand or put in a box and wait! If got the worst smells out of my bags multiple times w this method good luck


----------



## MomoKai

Try putting a few tablespoons of baking soda and a few drops of 100% pure essential oil (peppermint, lavender, lemon) into a cone coffee filter. Fold edges in and over, staple shut, and date. Each satchet should continue to freshen its surroundings for about 30 days. Add multiple satchets per bag depending on size.


----------



## MomoKai

If the lining is not anchored to the bottom of the bag, try to gently pull it so it hangs outside of the bag and spray a solution of 50% vinegar and 50% water onto the lining. Ensure the lining is damp, but not wet. Hang the bag upside down and allow the lining it to air dry outside until it is completely dry.


----------



## Cassisheron

Hello! I've recently bought a Kate Spade second hand and it smells like something foul. I won't say it's cigarrettes because I don't think that's what it is, but it does smell like some kind of smoke and just funk. It's also very dirty. The girl described it as "very rarely used and very little wear" and refuses to give me a refund. So I'm stuck with it. I was reading that I could try Oxyclean. But it makes me nervous. Any ideas?


----------



## BlondieToHell

I second the vinegar. I had a vintage Coach (unlined so soakable) that had a strong cigarette smell and that smell is now completely gone thanks to a water/vinegar/dawn mixture. Of course with a lined bag i would recommend pulling the lining out and soaking that while squeezing it for total saturation, then wipe the leather down with this same mixture followed by a plain water rinse/wipe afterward. Vinegar is amazing.


----------



## jujuly

FrugalDiva said:


> Okay, this is only my 4th post here but when I saw the question, I HAD to post.
> 
> I purchased a vintage purse that arrived smelling as if it sat in an old musty mildewed basement for YEARS. There was no visible mold. I would have returned it but I loved the bag so much that I was determined to find a way to rid the bag of the smell.
> 
> For months, I tried EVERYTHING:
> coffee beans
> dryer sheets
> filling the bag with newspaper
> febreeze
> scented satchets
> lysol
> baking soda
> 
> Nothing worked. I read somewhere that sitting the bag in direct sunlight would rid the bag of the smell. So, on the first warm sunny day of spring, I sat the bag on my porch (inside of a big brown box so no one could see what was in it). I propped it open so that the sun could shine inside of the bag and left it there for about 8 hours.
> 
> When I got home, I brought the bag inside of the house and smelled it. The smell was GONE!!! So...yeah, I said all of that to say....DIRECT SUNLIGHT.  Just make sure there isn't a chance of rain.



Thank you for the tips!


----------



## LeathercareSG

@FrugalDiva: Thumbs Up for the tip for direct sunlight. It is the most natural way to kill germs and get rid of bad odour. The natural sun-kissed smell of fabric really recharges the life of your favourite luxury item.

Some Mould Removing agent like Fabreeze or Dicon maybe helpful before the bake - But the Sun is still the giver of life, including hand bags!

Lovely greetings from Singapore, folks.


----------



## geraldine.rmg

I'm surprised not even coffee beans would help! It's good to know that sunlight helps.


----------



## azsun

I purchased a beautiful Burberry bag from Japan, pristine except the interior smell, it had been in storage.  The smell was so strong I could not even carry the bag.

I tried pulling the lining out and washing it in oxy clean, borax and washing soda....several times.  The water turned grungy with dirt, but the smell remained.  I tried febreeze, vinegar, fabric softener sheets, baking soda and left it outside in the sun to air out....the smell remained.  Not quite as strong, but enough to keep me from carrying the bag.

I finally saw where someone recommended Meguiar's Odor Eliminator, which can be purchased at auto stores.  I researched price, ordered it off eBay for $11 with free shipping (it sells for $16 at auto stores).

After spraying the interior lining one time and letting it air day...95% of the smell was gone.  After a second application the entire musty and mildewy odor was gone.  The lining has a fresh scent now and I can finally carry my new handbag!

I would never bother with anything but Meguiar's Odor Eliminator in the future.


----------



## bluish cherry

I second that! Meguiar's Odor Eliminator does an awesome job of getting rid of any odors from my pre-loved Chanel bags. The best thing is that it is easy and convenient to use and produced great results without having to sun the bag.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

A well-meaning friend gave me a bag with a smell most vile reminiscent of... wet ferret?  I knew I had to get that smell out because she was watching whether or not I was using the bag.  Baking soda did not work.  Charcoal did not work.  Unloading entire bottles of Febreze and Zero Odor on it did not work.  What finally happened to work was scooping a cheap canister of coffee grounds into panty hose, tying closed the panty hose, and leaving the coffee snake in the bag for days, then airing out.


----------



## rc22

Febreeze works great.


----------



## Lvlover789

Old thread but I thought I would share my weird method that worked for me. I bought a vintage Louis Vuitton alma pm on eBay and it smelled mildew-ish (more like the humid smell in warmer climates) basically I used my steamer, added a few drops of my favorite oils and held my bag up close to the steam. I let the stream go inside and outside of the bag. After a few minutes I wiped down the canvas and leather with a non alcohol wipe then I waited for it to dry, stuck it in a drawer with a bowl of baking soda and left it for a day. The inside smell is completely gone but the outside of the bag had a hint of the smell still so I tried it again. Now I'm waiting for it to completely disappear but I will post my update here when I find out the results.


----------



## TiffanyBlue23

I recently put 3 drops of Purification oil (from Young Living) on a paper towel and tucked it in a used Coach bag I bought off ebay. The inside was fabric, the outside was patent leather. It just smelled... not fresh. No particular odor, just like it had been stored. I left it for a week, then moved the paper towel to the inside pocket for another week. I had nothing else in the bag and left it on a shelf in my closet. After two weeks, it smelled like nothing. Which is just what I wanted!


----------



## Nana61256

I bought a pre-loved Alma on eBay.  The bag had a faint smoke and a sour smell.  I tried everything that everyone recommends.  Charcoal, coffee beans, baking sofa (left the bag closed up for weeks), sunlight, dryer sheets, sprays  (just masks the smells), etc.  Nothing works.  Sorry, I think we're all living in a fantasy world to think anything will really fully get another person's nastiness out of a handbag.  The smell is always there.  I ended up selling the bag (full disclosure).  I just bought another pre-loved Speedy B 25 in Damier Ebene.  Not a smoke smell but the inside had some minor spills (not stains) and, again, had a sour smell.  Ugh!  I turned the bag inside out and used a soft bristle scrub brush, Dial antibacterial soap and warm water (did not over wet the lining).  Rinsed by going back over with scrub brush and clear water.  Again, light on the water.  Smells and looks clean now.  No more sour smell.  Just a basic good old soap cleaning did the trick.  But, of course, other bags might not be as easy to clean.


----------



## civetta

i've tried Meguiar's Odor Eliminator on my LV canvas. First spritzing it on a cloth and then running that on the canvas. It seemed to work but a couple days later, the smell came back (maybe a bit more faint). Gonna try it again and see if it works. 

Baking soda, newspaper, dryer sheets have all failed for me


----------



## Designerbaglover

cgsprings said:


> OMG!!! SEND THEM BACK!!! It's sounds like they are TOXIC!!!! Can you contact the seller and let them know that the bags are sickening and are being returned? How can they refuse to credit you?? That surely wasn't part of the description of the bags when you purchased them. Good Luck and I'm anxious to hear how it is resolved......


I had bought some bags and they really smelled of cigs. I found a spray on line the when sprayed on the bag bonded to smoke and made it disappear but that was several years ago but I swear by it and i wonder if anyone else knows the name of this amazing product. It has been 7 or 8 yrs. Has anyone else heard of this spray?


----------



## Jojoboy

I first clean the LV canvas with light soapy water n fabric foam for the interior.  Then I used 2 baking powder packs inside and outside the bag and then put the bag on a black trash bag, tied it up for almost 2 week.  The cigarettes smell is gone.  I then clean the interior with fabric foam and let it air dry again.  Smell fresh  Patience is the virtue.   Hope this help.


----------



## gtate

I like saddle soap for leather (get in there with a toothbrush and start scrubbing). For fabric, carpet cleaning shampoo will do the trick (again, more, but gentle, scrubbing). Then try to extract the liquid with a vacuum.


----------



## guccilover21

Hi ladies,

Can you please tell me how you would use Meguiar's Odor Eliminator in a speedy bag? Do you just spray inside and air dry? And how do you use it on the outside canvas? Does the spray itself have a smell? I just want no smell in my bags. Thanks


----------



## Buyorbyebags

Febreze works well. I also really limit to put food or bevegares even in closed container inside my bag.


----------



## Antigone

I recently got a Givenchy Pandora bag that reeked of strong perfume. What I did was spray Febreeze then expose the lining to the sun. It took a couple of days but the smell is now gone from the lining.


----------



## DutchGirl007

Jojoboy said:


> I first clean the LV canvas with light soapy water n fabric foam for the interior.  Then I used 2 baking powder packs inside and outside the bag and then put the bag on a black trash bag, tied it up for almost 2 week.  The cigarettes smell is gone.  I then clean the interior with fabric foam and let it air dry again.  Smell fresh  Patience is the virtue.   Hope this help.



Hello,

I’ve read this is the most effective!

I just got a bag with perfume and dog smell [emoji37].

May I ask, did you put the baking powder loose over everything inside the garbage bag? 

Thanks for any tips!!


----------



## tealocean

I bought a bag that smelled like tobacco. First, I placed baggies of baking soda inside & out and sealed the bag in plastic for a week. The odor was stronger after that. I followed with a week of coffee grounds the same way, and then it smelled like coffee and light smoke. I saturated the lining with Folex 2x and that didn't do anything. I drenched the lining in 1/2 water 1/2 vinegar and let it dry, hanging down away from the leather, in WIND and sun twice, with several days of sunlight in between each drenching. I took it in for the night. I was able to pull the lining completely out which makes this process much easier, and wrapped & taped off the leather to protect it. The lining smelled lightly of vinegar, and now I can't detect smoke in the lining at all, but I'll see if it's really gone when all of the vinegar scent is gone. Now it's sealed in a tub with a large mesh bag of Zeolite rocks that absorb odors inside the bag and one outside the bag. The leather still had a very faint scent which I'm hoping is being absorbed. It might be gone because now a sniff inside the tub has no odor! But we'll see when I take out the zeolite. When it's all done, I'll condition the leather. The odor needs to be pulled out of the bag and not just be masked. @whateve recommended the sunlight and fresh air as the best remedy, and that really was it for my bag! Sunlight & wind and vinegar evaporating pulling out the odor. If I detect any faint odor in the end, I will store it with the zeolite when it's not being used, but this seems to be working!


----------



## simplyimemyself

I just bought a LV Belmont and it has faint smell of perfume. Considering the inside is line suede could I use the recommendation in this thread to treat it? Or which recommends is best suited? TIA


----------



## Mouangs

simplyimemyself said:


> I just bought a LV Belmont and it has faint smell of perfume. Considering the inside is line suede could I use the recommendation in this thread to treat it? Or which recommends is best suited? TIA


I am too curious. I just bought a  Metis Hobo and while it's beautiful, has a faint smell of perfume. Can I just spray the Meguiar's Odor Eliminator on the inside suede? Any help would be awesome. Thanks


----------



## Ryda

Try putting a whole bunch of newspaper in the bag zip or seal the bag and leave them there for a few days. OR Airing to a sunny area will also work well (e.g hanging them by the window in your room).


----------



## Shelby33

I had recently gotten a bag with a strange smell I couldn't put my finger on. I aired it out outside for a few days and put some mint from the garden in it. Now I can't smell anything, just a faint mint smell that is fading. 
I have gotten rid of cigarette odors just by airing them out as well, but this works best in cooler weather. Also I wash the lining if possible.


----------



## Tinyj

I tried everything and finally found the bottles with soap and wax making fragrances. So pick a smell you like.. I choose rose and in a corner add a few drops of the scent....I love it now but couldn't stand before.  None of my own purses smell.. this was a used LV and bad... all good now.


----------



## Taylor_elle

I wish I had stumbled upon this thread before making a pretty pricy purchase on Vestaire Collective where the bag I received was indeed in mint condition but reeked of mothball smell. One definitely remember to ask about cigarette smell but moth ball? It never once occurred to me. I mean, who put mothball in handbags?

Anyway, since my only option is to relist the bag for sale or try to get rid of the smell, I thought I should try the latter first. I read many different methods on here but I was wondering what method was the most effective for anyone who has successfully managed to get rid of the moth ball smell. Anyone?


----------



## bagidiotic

Charcoal or coffee pouches 
Very effective


----------



## heartfelt

I recently bought a bag off eBay and it smells so strongly of incense. I've tried: baking soda, coffee grounds, dryer sheets. I also tried wiping gently with a vinegar/water solution, but it was sparse as I wasn't sure if that was going to change the texture of the leather - maybe I should try this again? Right now it's been airing outside on my patio and it's been there for about a week. Unfortunately, the odor is still present inside and out, albeit less strong. Any other recommendations? Is it safe to spray the Meguiar's onto leather?


----------



## bergafer3

Taylor_elle said:


> I wish I had stumbled upon this thread before making a pretty pricy purchase on Vestaire Collective where the bag I received was indeed in mint condition but reeked of mothball smell. One definitely remember to ask about cigarette smell but moth ball? It never once occurred to me. I mean, who put mothball in handbags?
> 
> Anyway, since my only option is to relist the bag for sale or try to get rid of the smell, I thought I should try the latter first. I read many different methods on here but I was wondering what method was the most effective for anyone who has successfully managed to get rid of the moth ball smell. Anyone?


Nothing gets out mothball smell, I work at an antique shop  and my boss will pass on stuff that has a smell because it’s just too hard to get out and mothball or musty smell will not come out of wood and I haven’t known anybody to get it out of clothing, luggage or bags


----------



## Tipperty

Hello, I just signed up after reading this entire thread. It has been so informative.

I just received a screen printed leather shoulder bag that has a strong chemical odor. I purchased it direct from the maker so I know it is authentic. It arrived wrapped in tissue then protective cardboard and sealed in clear plastic. I expected a pleasant leather smell like my previous bag in the same leather print (small backpack), but this bag stinks! I left it unzipped overnight and felt the paper stuffing had a strong odor so removed that this morning. My bag has a box of baking soda zipped inside and a second box sitting beside the bag with a white cotton sheet wrapped loosely around the bag. Does anyone have tips for getting a chemical/production odor out of the bag. I wonder if it is from the screen printing of the design, but my other bag does not have this strong odor. Both were ordered from the company and shipped from the U.K. Hope that with some patience the baking soda will help, but also good to know about the charcoal and coffee beans. Thanks.


----------



## bergafer3

Tipperty said:


> Hello, I just signed up after reading this entire thread. It has been so informative.
> 
> I just received a screen printed leather shoulder bag that has a strong chemical odor. I purchased it direct from the maker so I know it is authentic. It arrived wrapped in tissue then protective cardboard and sealed in clear plastic. I expected a pleasant leather smell like my previous bag in the same leather print (small backpack), but this bag stinks! I left it unzipped overnight and felt the paper stuffing had a strong odor so removed that this morning. My bag has a box of baking soda zipped inside and a second box sitting beside the bag with a white cotton sheet wrapped loosely around the bag. Does anyone have tips for getting a chemical/production odor out of the bag. I wonder if it is from the screen printing of the design, but my other bag does not have this strong odor. Both were ordered from the company and shipped from the U.K. Hope that with some patience the baking soda will help, but also good to know about the charcoal and coffee beans. Thanks.


 The only thing that worked for me with  Chemical smell was using it and making sure gets plenty of air and use because it helps dissipate the smell


----------



## Tipperty

Thank you! It has been a week and just letting the bag air out sitting on my table has helped so much. I did uncover it and leave it unzipped after the first day. I think about 80% of the odor has gone. I will be able to happily carry the bag!


----------



## Lover Girl

Hey y'all, I bought a pre loved Gucci Marmont bag with the microfiber lining. When the bag came it was in pristine condition....except the interior smelled extremely metallic, like I couldn't stand it.
It's been 4 months now, and I have put baking soda 4x and let it sit for 1 week at a time, I used charcoal bag deodorizers, I had it sitting open by a window in sunlight, and I used coffee and let it sit for a week and then baking soda after.
This strategy has helped 80%, but there's still a faint smell....anyone have a trick that will work to get the remaining smell out?


----------



## 880

Lover Girl said:


> Hey y'all, I bought a pre loved Gucci Marmont bag with the microfiber lining. When the bag came it was in pristine condition....except the interior smelled extremely metallic, like I couldn't stand it.
> It's been 4 months now, and I have put baking soda 4x and let it sit for 1 week at a time, I used charcoal bag deodorizers, I had it sitting open by a window in sunlight, and I used coffee and let it sit for a week and then baking soda after.
> This strategy has helped 80%, but there's still a faint smell....anyone have a trick that will work to get the remaining smell out?


Lover girl, if you search read prior pages on this thread, and possibly others in this handbag maintenance section,  there Are lots of suggestions like what you’ve done above, and there are others like stuffing with newspaper, Using  febreze Etc! Good luck and please post back if you’ve tried anything else that works!


----------



## sneedonist

I bought a vintage LV epi backpack and it reeked of musty/dusty smell. I tried everything, it seemed. I almost gave up and was about ready to reconsign it and take the loss, then I tried the silica gel packs that are packed in shoe boxes, OTC pills, etc. I put about twenty in there. Zipped it up for a few days. The smell definitely lessened and it seemed the silica gel packs took in the smell. So I put a new set of twenty. Zipped it up again for a few days. May have had to repeat one more time until it was completely gone. Highly recommend silica gel packs. Fish them out of your vitamins, shoe boxes!


----------



## Farkvam

I recommend the silica packs as well, but mostly lavender and sunshine!
My vintage bag arrived with a musky old closet smell and my first course of action was to give the bag a very gentle wipe with a microfiber cloth (first dry, then a lightly damp cloth inside), and lightly clean the leather pockets with leather cleaner. After it dried I put about twenty silica packs in there to remove any must and make sure it dried properly. 

The most helpful thing has been lavender though. It's quite expensive to buy dried lavender sachets for your closets and drawers, which is what everyone recommends, so I bought a $3.99 box of lavender tea with 25 tea bags in it. The lavender works wonders. It's even bringing back the original yummy leather smell somehow. I place about ten inside at a time on a paper towel (in case the teabags have oils on them) and refresh after a few days. I also place some in a plastic bag with the purse so that the lavender smell infiltrates the outside of the bag too. 
The other thing is to let the bag sit outside in the sunshine, obviously not so much it bleaches the bag though!


----------



## Ellen Cherry

I have a strange odor problem with a Coach Campbell bag I bought new about five years ago online. I only paid around $100 for it, but when it arrived it looked a little too "old lady" for my tastes so I vowed to resell it. Fast forward to about a week ago when I finally decided to dig it back out.

Unfortunately, I left the plastic protective wrapping on the purse. I thought (at the time) that a buyer might dig the wrapping, which would prove beyond a shadow of a doubt that it was indeed NWT. But I now know it was a mistake and the entire purse reeks of plastic, not a whiff of leather scent at all. I've had it hanging inside with a couple of bamboo charcoal bags inside and it's made not one whit of difference in a week.

Is this a lost cause? Might lavender (or lavender tea, as @Farkvam above mentions) be helpful? Wait until spring and set it out in in the sunlight? Any other ideas?

I still intend to sell it, but pouting over it for the last few days has gotten me a little attached, so who knows what I'll do. Either way, I don't want it to reek.


----------



## Farkvam

Ellen Cherry said:


> I have a strange odor problem with a Coach Campbell bag I bought new about five years ago online. I only paid around $100 for it, but when it arrived it looked a little too "old lady" for my tastes so I vowed to resell it. Fast forward to about a week ago when I finally decided to dig it back out.
> 
> Unfortunately, I left the plastic protective wrapping on the purse. I thought (at the time) that a buyer might dig the wrapping, which would prove beyond a shadow of a doubt that it was indeed NWT. But I now know it was a mistake and the entire purse reeks of plastic, not a whiff of leather scent at all. I've had it hanging inside with a couple of bamboo charcoal bags inside and it's made not one whit of difference in a week.
> 
> Is this a lost cause? Might lavender (or lavender tea, as @Farkvam above mentions) be helpful? Wait until spring and set it out in in the sunlight? Any other ideas?
> 
> I still intend to sell it, but pouting over it for the last few days has gotten me a little attached, so who knows what I'll do. Either way, I don't want it to reek.


If you intend to sell it or not, I would still try the lavender tea bags inside and outside the bag (making sure not to make direct contact with the bag). It'll make it smell strongly of lavender for awhile but after some time it'll dissipate and hopefully leave behind the original smell of the bag, or a neutral smell.  

If you keep it longer, the sunshine and fresh air helps.  If you keep it permanently, simply using it and filling it with your own items is one way of getting rid of an unwanted smell.  
Hope that helps!


----------



## Shelby33

Ellen Cherry said:


> I have a strange odor problem with a Coach Campbell bag I bought new about five years ago online. I only paid around $100 for it, but when it arrived it looked a little too "old lady" for my tastes so I vowed to resell it. Fast forward to about a week ago when I finally decided to dig it back out.
> 
> Unfortunately, I left the plastic protective wrapping on the purse. I thought (at the time) that a buyer might dig the wrapping, which would prove beyond a shadow of a doubt that it was indeed NWT. But I now know it was a mistake and the entire purse reeks of plastic, not a whiff of leather scent at all. I've had it hanging inside with a couple of bamboo charcoal bags inside and it's made not one whit of difference in a week.
> 
> Is this a lost cause? Might lavender (or lavender tea, as @Farkvam above mentions) be helpful? Wait until spring and set it out in in the sunlight? Any other ideas?
> 
> I still intend to sell it, but pouting over it for the last few days has gotten me a little attached, so who knows what I'll do. Either way, I don't want it to reek.


Can you put it outside for a few days?


----------



## Ellen Cherry

Shelby33 said:


> Can you put it outside for a few days?


I intend to do it! The sun is out for the first time today since before Christmas, I think. Wish me luck!


----------



## Shelby33

Ellen Cherry said:


> I intend to do it! The sun is out for the first time today since before Christmas, I think. Wish me luck!


We have not had sun either! However some leathers can fade so maybe watch out for that. This is the best way I've found to get a smell out of a bag. 
Good luck!


----------



## Lake Effect

Ellen Cherry said:


> I have a strange odor problem with a Coach Campbell bag I bought new about five years ago online. I only paid around $100 for it, but when it arrived it looked a little too "old lady" for my tastes so I vowed to resell it. Fast forward to about a week ago when I finally decided to dig it back out.
> 
> Unfortunately, I left the plastic protective wrapping on the purse. I thought (at the time) that a buyer might dig the wrapping, which would prove beyond a shadow of a doubt that it was indeed NWT. But I now know it was a mistake and the entire purse reeks of plastic, not a whiff of leather scent at all. I've had it hanging inside with a couple of bamboo charcoal bags inside and it's made not one whit of difference in a week.
> 
> Is this a lost cause? Might lavender (or lavender tea, as @Farkvam above mentions) be helpful? Wait until spring and set it out in in the sunlight? Any other ideas?
> 
> I still intend to sell it, but pouting over it for the last few days has gotten me a little attached, so who knows what I'll do. Either way, I don't want it to reek.


My go to are these packets, freshwave odor removing packs. A local grocery store carries them. Now, they do have an intense smell themselves. I had a vintage unlined leather Coach pouch that had a weird smell. I propped it open with a cut straw, put a pack in a little dish and put it inside it. A few days later, it now smelled like the packet, per the label, plant oils. So I took the packet out and let it air out a few days and the smell of the packet dissipated. 
Yeah, a two-step process, but hey, it works. For less than $10. They work great in my little galley kitchen when I am sautéing and the smell lingers.


----------



## Ellen Cherry

Lake Effect said:


> My go to are these packets, freshwave odor removing packs. A local grocery store carries them. Now, they do have an intense smell themselves. I had a vintage unlined leather Coach pouch that had a weird smell. I propped it open with a cut straw, put a pack in a little dish and put it inside it. A few days later, it now smelled like the packet, per the label, plant oils. So I took the packet out and let it air out a few days and the smell of the packet dissipated.
> Yeah, a two-step process, but hey, it works. For less than $10. They work great in my little galley kitchen when I am sautéing and the smell lingers.


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## MulberryHeaux

I used teabags for 48 hours and the smell dissipated. Cheap and cheerful!


----------



## s67rd

MulberryHeaux said:


> I used teabags for 48 hours and the smell dissipated. Cheap and cheerful!


Agree, cheap & easy way that works well in most cases!


----------



## enitsirk

I’ll have to try lavender tea bags as suggested on my Pochette Métis to try to get rid of this funky smell.


----------



## eagle1002us

thithi said:


> Maybe put a opened box of baking soda in the bag to absorb the odor?  I've also heard charcoal but I'd be leery of getting it dirty.
> 
> Hey, want to be my neighbor too?  Welcome to the forum!


I sometimes buy scarves that unknown to me have a perfume odor.  I ask sellers whether the scarf has odor and some are not truthful.  If I pay a high price for the scarf and the seller doesn't admit that odor exists, it goes back.  It costs $45 to get the scarf dry-cleaned at a specialty cleaners that has an "ionic" capacity to get rid of the odor.  Sometimes I return the scarf to the cleaner to redo, which they do, at no charge.  

My home-made solution is to take a plastic bin of medium size and a tight cover.  Put the unfolded scarf in it along with 3-4 Arm & Hammer baking soda boxes that have sides that facilitate the bs absorption (as opposed to ripping the top off and spilling the powder all over the scarf & bin).  I check the scarf periodically, shaking it to get different parts exposed to the bs.  I also move the bs boxes around the bin.  After a month the odor usually is gone.  

If your purse odor comes from the inside, I'd try stuffing the purse with baking soda boxes that have the exposed sides.   Change the boxes after a month. I imagine exposure to fresh air is a pretty good solution but I don't have the yard for it.


----------



## Monera

I was able to get the perfume smell out of my Burberry tote by placing it in front of the AC vent, propped open with a water bottle. I left it there for about 4 weeks -- to be honest, I put in in a room we don't often use and I forgot about it in there. I wouldn't have tried it in the winter with the heat but since we're running AC I figured I'd take advantage of it, since it was no additional cost and absolute minimum time/effort. I'm very happy with it and plan to take it out for the first time tomorrow. Before it smelled like horrible fake watermelon and now it just smells like leather. 

I'm going to see if I can use this "airing out" method on the vintage Bottega Veneta I just got. It smells like an old bookstore, not in a blatant mildew or mold way, but it is definitely musty and slightly papery. I wonder if it was in someone's closet next to old books or cardboard boxes. It's a pretty small bag and is leather lined so I'm still trying to figure out how to best prop it open. I'm going to try the airing for a week and see if there is any noticeable improvement. With how well the other bag turned out, I'm trying not to be impatient -- but this odor isn't nearly as strong as the perfume odor so I'm crossing my fingers that I can use this bag without needing the full 4 weeks. If it still has an odor a month from now, I'll try some of the other methods mentioned in this thread. Will report back then.


----------



## sdkitty

I bought a bag that was very clean but the suede lining had a strong suede smell to it.  I sprayed it with alcohol/water, set it outside, repeated, set outside again...then set in under a ceiling fan in the house.  that all helped.  it's fine now.


----------



## caruava

I haven't read any of the other posts in this thread so I don't know if this has been suggested. I recently had all my bags stolen. Police managed to retrieve 3. 1 bag had clearly been used in the 1 month it was gone. There were 3 theives and this one had been passed to his wife. It came back absolutely disgusting. Sticky, strong perfume and cigarette smoke smell. It was also in brand new condition but came back with heaps of wear inside and out. If the bag was in the room, you could smell it. 

Anyway I did the best I could to remove the odour. This bag together with the other 2 bags police retrieved are currently getting spa'ed in Paris. 

I used a bag, which was half a kilo of bicarbonate soda every day for 3 weeks. I would place half of the bag of bicarb on a plate and place a cooling rack on the plate to place the bag on top. I put the other half of the bicarb in a bowl which I placed in the bag. 

I placed the bag with the bowl of bicarb in it, on the tray of bicarb and enclosed it in a garbage bag. 







Every day for 3 weeks I would refresh the bicarb with a new half kilo bag. The bicarb would stink of the bag every time I checked. 

After 3 weeks, the bag still smelt of smoke. At this point I would place the entire bag with the bowl of bicarb in it, on the tray of bicarb in the garbage bag into my warming drawer in the kitchen. I set it at the lowest temperature setting of 40 deg C for 1 hour and I would leave it there for a day. If I came back to it during the day I would set it for another hour. 

This opened up the pores of the leather and more odour was able to be absorbed by the bicarb. I did this for a week. 






In total I did this for a month. Went through 15kg of bicarb. I couldn't detect any of the perfume and smoke after 4 weeks. 

I don't know if I'll keep the bag after it comes back from spa, but thought I'd share what I did anyway.


----------



## Monera

caruava said:


> I haven't read any of the other posts in this thread so I don't know if this has been suggested. I recently had all my bags stolen. Police managed to retrieve 3. 1 bag had clearly been used in the 1 month it was gone. There were 3 theives and this one had been passed to his wife. It came back absolutely disgusting. Sticky, strong perfume and cigarette smoke smell. It was also in brand new condition but came back with heaps of wear inside and out. If the bag was in the room, you could smell it.
> 
> Anyway I did the best I could to remove the odour. This bag together with the other 2 bags police retrieved are currently getting spa'ed in Paris.
> 
> I used a bag, which was half a kilo of bicarbonate soda every day for 3 weeks. I would place half of the bag of bicarb on a plate and place a cooling rack on the plate to place the bag on top. I put the other half of the bicarb in a bowl which I placed in the bag.
> 
> I placed the bag with the bowl of bicarb in it, on the tray of bicarb and enclosed it in a garbage bag.
> 
> View attachment 5594570
> View attachment 5594571
> View attachment 5594572
> View attachment 5594573
> 
> 
> Every day for 3 weeks I would refresh the bicarb with a new half kilo bag. The bicarb would stink of the bag every time I checked.
> 
> After 3 weeks, the bag still smelt of smoke. At this point I would place the entire bag with the bowl of bicarb in it, on the tray of bicarb in the garbage bag into my warming drawer in the kitchen. I set it at the lowest temperature setting of 40 deg C for 1 hour and I would leave it there for a day. If I came back to it during the day I would set it for another hour.
> 
> This opened up the pores of the leather and more odour was able to be absorbed by the bicarb. I did this for a week.
> 
> View attachment 5594583
> 
> View attachment 5594584
> 
> 
> In total I did this for a month. Went through 15kg of bicarb. I couldn't detect any of the perfume and smoke after 4 weeks.
> 
> I don't know if I'll keep the bag after it comes back from spa, but thought I'd share what I did anyway.


I'm so sorry to hear about your bags getting stolen but glad that you were able to find an effective way to remove so much of the odor at home without damaging it further. Using the warming drawer was a very smart idea!


----------

